# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  OP-Befürworter-Übergewicht im Forum?

## Schorschel

Was mir, wenn ich unregelmäßig ins Forum schaue, auffällt, ist eine ziemlich forsche Wort- und Meinungsführerschaft der OP-Befürworter. Alle anderen Therapieformen spielen eine Nebenrolle, manche wie z.B. AS fristen ein Mauerblümchen-Dasein.

Mag sein, dass mein Eindruck mangels ständiger Forums-Präsenz falsch ist, aber ich meine, dass die Meinungsvielfalt früher im Forum deutlich größer war. Aber sei dem, wie es sei...

Was ich jedenfalls nicht in Ordnung finde, sind die überwiegend völlig kritiklosen Empfehlungen der OP-Freunde an Neulinge hier im Forum. So sehr ich mich freue, dass es eine Anzahl von Operierten hier im im Forum gibt, denen es gut geht, so sicher bin ich, dass sie nicht repräsentativ sind für die Gesamtheit der Operierten.

Die Prozentzahlen bzgl. Nebenwirkungen, die von den Operateuren selbst veröffentlicht werden, zeigen eindeutig, dass eine Prostatektomie alles andere als risikolos ist. Darauf sollten auch die OP-Fans hinweisen, wenn sie die OP in forscher Diktion quasi als alternativlos darstellen. 

Es gibt Zigtausende von Operierten mit z.T. heftigsten Nebenwirkungen; diese wenden sich eher selten ans Forum, und wenn, dann häufig nur, um zu fragen was sie hinsichtlich ihrer Potenzprobleme oder ihrer Inkontinenz tun können.

Meine Frage ans Forum: Wäre etwas mehr Zurückhaltung der OP-Befürworter bei ihren Émpfehlungen an Neulinge angebracht? Oder sehe ich das alles falsch?

Schorschel

----------


## SAGI00

Hallo Schorschl,
Du hast nicht ganz unrecht, jedoch in all unserem Denken ist: was ich weg schneide ist weg. Dass das bei einem Karzinom nur dann der Fall ist wenn ALLES erwischt wurde ist uns im Rahmen der Entscheidung nicht immer so klar. Auch ist  bei AS und Strahlen nicht bei jedem das Gefühl vorhanden, dass alles erwischt wird. Deshalb bleibt es jedem überlassen, seine Methode zu finden. Infos was es gibt sind ja genügend vorhanden. 
Es liegt ist in der Natur des Menschen, dass das was er selbst als gut empfindet auch weiter empfiehlt. 
Deshalb sollte sich keiner zurückhalten, weil es sein kann, dass dies für einen ''Neuling'' die (einzige) richtige Methode sein könnte!
Entscheiden muss jeder sowieso für sich ob mit oder ohne Forum.
ciao Sigi

----------


## Carlos

Hallo Schorschel,
ich kann mich deiner Meinung ziemlich anschliessen und dies ist für mich auch ein Grund, hier nicht allzu oft aktiv zu werden. Obwohl ich bei meiner Therapiewahl auch gegen eine OP war und damals die Brachy-Seeds-Therapie gewählt habe, musste ich dies nicht  bereuen auch wenn ich "das Ding" immer noch im Körper habe. Aber wenn ich hier mal auf Nachfrage über meine Erfahrungen berichte und darauf dann ein ganz Schlauer aus Kärnten dem Betroffenen zu bedenken gibt, dass diese Seeds dann in die Lunge wandern könnten, ja was soll man dazu noch sagen. Horrorgeschichten kann man über jede Therapie finden und ich kenne sogar auch welche von RPE Patienten. Gruß, Carlos

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> ]Hallo Schorschl,
> Du hast nicht ganz unrecht, jedoch in all unserem Denken ist: was ich weg schneide ist weg.


Es gibt reichlich R1-Resektionen oder knappe R0-Resektionen, vor allem bei den neuen minimal invasiven Verfahren, z.B. DaVinci

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo zusammen,
nur nochmal zum Nachdenken, weil dies in das Thema paßt, auch weil nicht viel Resonanz auf meinen damaligen Beitrag kam:



> Die Bedeutung des Immunsystems wurde hier im Forum schon mehrfach hervorgehoben. Ich bin der Meinung, ein 100% intaktes Immunsystem könnte unseren PK länger in Schach halten als wir erahnen.
> In Planegg hat Frau Pachmann von den im Blut zirkulierenden Tumorzellen (CETCs) berichtet und interessante Optionen einer Therapiekontrolle dargelegt (siehe hier  http://www.prostata-sh.info/uploads/...sion+Frost.pdf).
> Im Blut zirkulierende Tumorzellen sind immer auffindbar, auch bei Menschen ohne Tumor, denn es ist ein tagtäglicher Vorgang im menschlichen Körper, dass geschädigte und kranke Zellen entstehen und beständig ausgesondert und entsorgt werden. Dies nicht vereinzelt, sondern millionenfach am Tage.
> Frau Pachmann konnte deutlich machen, dass die Zahl der CETCs bei tumorbelasteten Menschen erhöht ist und sie beobachtete eine weitere Zunahme bei einer chirurgischen Entfernung des Tumors (n.b.!).  Dies wurde von ihr beim Mammakarzinom beobachtet, dürfte aber wohl gleichermaßen für die RPE gelten.
> Ein intaktes Immunsystem hat mit den millionenfachen CETCs keine Entsorgungsprobleme, evtl. sehr wohl jedoch ein gestörtes Immunsystem, und das kann Folgen haben. Die Entsorgung erfolgt über das Lymphsystem, das eng mit dem Immunsystem verknüpft ist. Das kapillare Netz, die Lymphbahnen und Lymphknoten sind geschickt im Körper platziert, um ihrer Entsorgungsaufgabe gerecht werden zu  können.
> Mich hat es schon immer gewundert, dass die operative Entnahme von oft 20 – 30 Lymphknoten, also die Entfernung eines wichtigen Teils des Entsorgungsnetzes in einer wichtigen körperlichen Region so unproblematisch sein soll. Kann das Lymphsystem diesen „Einschlag“ so einfach kompensieren? Werden die Lymphbahnenden nach der Knotenentfernung wieder zusammengeflickt? Ich glaube nicht. Auch bei der Entsorgung von Krebszellen spielt das Lymphsystem eine Rolle.
> Deshalb die Frage: Habe ich mit meinen Ausführungen zu den CETCs und zu der Lymphknotenentfernung evtl. einen Zusammenhang thematisiert, in dem der Schlüssel zu den doch relativ häufig auftretenden Rezidiven in späteren Jahren nach einer RPE zu finden ist? Man macht sich so seine Gedanken.


Warum selbst ein diagnostizierter GS 3+3 nach RPE noch mächtigen Ärger bringen kann, das scheint mir u.a. durch obigen Zusammenhang angesprochen zu sein. Es muß nicht immer nur die R1-Situation sein, die späteren Kummer bringt. Der nachvollziehbare Gedanke "Das Ding muß raus" ist in dem Moment Wunschdenken, wenn nicht erkannt wird, dass es sich beim PK um ein komplexes biologisches und nicht um ein mechanisch-physikalisches Geschehen handelt. Der PK-Krebs hat viel früher gestreut und hat ein Metastasierungspotential, das weitaus größer ist als so mancher meint zu wissen. Die kritischen und warnenden Worte von Schorschel sind berechtigt. Es gibt für jede Therapie Erfolgsgeschichten, aber auch dokumentiertes Versagen. Man sollte das pragmatisch sehen wie es ist und vielleicht ist manchmal die RPE unnötig radikal und es wären "weichere" Methoden ebenso erfolgversprechend.
Gruß
Hartmut

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Warum selbst ein diagnostizierter GS 3+3 nach RPE noch mächtigen Ärger bringen kann, das scheint mir u.a. durch obigen Zusammenhang angesprochen zu sein. Es muß nicht immer nur die R1-Situation sein, die späteren Kummer bringt. Der nachvollziehbare Gedanke "Das Ding muß raus" ist in dem Moment Wunschdenken, wenn nicht erkannt wird, dass es sich beim PK um ein komplexes biologisches und nicht um ein mechanisch-physikalisches Geschehen handelt. Der PK-Krebs hat viel früher gestreut und hat ein Metastasierungspotential, das weitaus größer ist als so mancher meint zu wissen. Die kritischen und warnenden Worte von Schorschel sind berechtigt. Es gibt für jede Therapie Erfolgsgeschichten, aber auch dokumentiertes Versagen. Man sollte das pragmatisch sehen wie es ist und vielleicht ist manchmal die RPE unnötig radikal und es wären "weichere" Methoden ebenso erfolgversprechend.


Allerdings darf man den Effekt dieser "frühen" Metastasierung auch nicht überschätzen.
Eine sehr grosse Mehrheit dieser GS3+3-Patienten werden mit einer frühen lokalen Therapie dauerhaft geheilt. Bei günstigem Verlauf sprechen wir über >90% Rezidiv- und Metastasenfreiheit.
Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass sämtliche Studien zur adjuvanten Hormontherapie nach OP gescheitert sind. Die systemische Metastasierung lässt sich durch eine nachgeschaltete Hormontherapie wenig vermeiden.

----------


## Siegfried51

Hallo Carlos,

ich bin jedenfalls kein ganz Schlauer! Ich habe es nur bei zwei guten Bekannten erlebt, das Seeds in die Lunge gewandert sind. Das wollte ich nur hier im Forum als mögliche Nebenwirkung einer Seedsimplatation einbringen. Heute gibt es sicher bereits Möglichkeiten, die "Wanderung" von Seeds zu unterbinden.

Liebe Grüße
Siegfried

----------


## Kurtka

Hallo Schorschel,

Deine Frage 
"Wäre etwas mehr Zurückhaltung der OP-Befürworter bei ihren Empfehlungen an Neulinge angebracht?" 
möchte ich auf Grund meiner eigenen Erfahrung mit einem klaren "ja" beantworten. Siehe z. B. Was unter 
Forum Prostatakrebs     Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat     Leider auch einen nicht guten Befund 
gerade wieder läuft.
Ich selbst fühle mich nach meiner RPE vor 5 Jahren verstümmelt. Ich habe mich damals nach dem Motto "das Ding muss raus" überhastet entschieden und bedauere die RPE heute sehr. Dies insbesondere nachdem mein URO (Prof., Uni-Klinik-Leiter) mir 4 Jahre nach der RPE erklärte, dass diese bei einer PSA-VZ von über 3 Jahren wahrscheinlich gar nicht nötig gewesen wäre. Hätte ich doch bloß mit AS oder WW begonnen!

Liebe Grüße
Kurtka

----------


## Hajoke

> Hallo Carlos,
> 
> ich bin jedenfalls kein ganz Schlauer! Ich habe es nur bei zwei guten Bekannten erlebt, das Seeds in die Lunge gewandert sind. Das wollte ich nur hier im Forum als mögliche Nebenwirkung einer Seedsimplatation einbringen. Heute gibt es sicher bereits Möglichkeiten, die "Wanderung" von Seeds zu unterbinden.
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Siegfried


--------------------------------------------------------------
Hallo Siegfried 51,
erneut, letztmalig am 23.07.2011,  hast Du auf die Seedwanderung  hingewiesen,obwohl Du selbst nicht davon betroffen bist und die Operateure nicht benennen kannst.
Es mag sein, dass sich das grundsätzliche Implantieren der Seeds in sogenannten Kettenverbänden noch nicht in Österreich durchgesetzt hat, aber in Deutschland gehört es  mittlerweile zum Standard und ich bitte Dich höflichst, zukünftige Seedspatienten nicht mehr unnötig mit diesem gelöstem Problem zu verunsichern.
Vielen Dank 
Hajoke

----------


## Damesp

> Was ich jedenfalls nicht in Ordnung finde, sind die überwiegend völlig  kritiklosen Empfehlungen der OP-Freunde an Neulinge hier im Forum.


Gibt es jetzt sowas wie Zensur?
Ich finde es völlig in Ordnung, wenn ein erfolgreich operierter von seinem guten Zustand hier berichtet. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass die Methoden stark verbessert wurden und die Nebenwirkungen, die es im übrigen bei allen Verfahren gibt, weniger geworden sind. Zudem kommt es m.E. bei jungen Leuten darauf an, eine möglichst lange Überlebenszeit zu sichern. Das geht am besten mit der RPE (Meine Meinung).

Man sollte jedoch hier im Forum sich auf seine persönlichen Erfahrungen beschränken und nicht den Besserwisser heraushängen lassen.

----------


## premme

Aber Hallo
Vermutlich wird nicht zu viel über die RPE geschrieben, sondern zu wenig über die anderen Behandlungsmethoden.
Hat das einen Grund?
In den meisten Foren wird doch immer nur über " das Beste " berichtet.
Und das gerade bei Empfehlungen aus eigener Erfahrung.
Gruß
Reinhard

----------


## Siegfried51

Hallo Hajoke,

ich werde Deiner Bitte nachkommen und ich gebe Dir auch diesbezüglich recht.  Nur eines möchte ich noch zu diesem Thema sagen: Ich habe mir vor meiner Therapieentscheidung den Ratgeber "Prostatakrebs - Fragen und Antworten" Auflage 2006 durchgelesen (und nicht nur diesen). Die Autoren sind Prof. Dr. med. Albrecht Schilling (Chefarzt des städtischen Klinikum München) und Dr. med. Alexander Friesen (Oberarzt Klinikum Bogenhausen). Darin beschreiben die beiden Autoren auf Seite 95 die Nachteile der Brachytherapie, darunter auch die der Seedwanderung. Mag sein, dass dieser Ratgeber nicht mehr auf dem neuesten Stand ist. 
Wie gesagt, ich werde mich zu diesem Thema nicht mehr äußern.

Liebe Grüße
Siegfried

----------


## skipper

Zensur ist ja wohl der falsche Weg!
Unser gemeinsames Ziel sollte das Idealbild des "selbstbestimmten Patienten" sein , der sich möglichst gut aus vielen Quellen informiert und auf der Grundlage dieser Informationen eine persönliche Gewichtung der bei jeder Therapie bestehenden Chancen und Risiken vornimmt um so zu einer für ihn passenden Entscheidung zu gelangen.
Damit solche Erfahrungen wie sie KURTKA machen musste nicht vorkommen. Hätte er sich doch vorher besser informiert!! 
Alle Therapien sollten hier zur Geltung kommen . 
Gruß Skipper

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Schorschel,

ein Grund weshalb ich mich praktisch aus dem Forum zurückgezogen habe, ist dass der BPS und auch das Forum zu Promotoren anstatt kritischen Begleitern der Krebs-Urologie geworden sind. 

Das Forum spiegelt in den Beiträgen die Erfahrungen der Nutzer wider. Da in Deutschland der überwiegende Teil der Prostatakrebs-Patienten operiert wird, ergibt dies die hohe Anzahl Beiträge. Leider wird dabei meist vergessen, dass erst in vielen Jahren "abgerechnet" wird. Selbst wenn Alternativen zwischenzeitlich in die Leitlinie aufgenommen wurden, werden diese Alternativen teilweise missbraucht, um Marketing für die Auslastung von Operationskapazitäten zu machen. http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?6399-Active-Surveillance-Active-Protection-(AS-WW)&highlight=heidelberg

Es wird noch viele Jahre dauern, bis echte, und nicht nur behaupte, Heilungsmethoden gefunden werden. Bis dahin kann man sich nur mit der Hoffnung trösten, dass die meisten Männer nicht an, sondern mit ihrem Prostatakrebs sterben. Wenn sich noch noch viele Urologen auf diese Erkenntnis einstellen würden, könnte man die Operationskapazitäten einschränken. Ich bezahle mit meinen Steuern lieber einen arbeitslosen Arzt, als einen, der übertherapiert. 



Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## skipper

Hallo liebe kritische Begleiter der Krebs-Urologie,
sollte das Forum nicht Hilfe und Information für Betroffene bieten , sowie als Plattform für durchaus kritischer Diskussionen zum Thema PC dienen.
Es ist für mich immer wieder verwunderlich mit wie wenig Achtung die Entscheidungen anderer an PC-Krebs Erkrankten als Lemmingsgleich abqualifiziert werden.
Unter den jährlich tausenden von Operierten sind sehr, sehr viele die sich sehr gut informiert haben und die durchaus die ökonomischen Zwänge des Gesundheitssystems kennen.
Nicht für jeden ist die OP das Richtige !! 
Mir ist ein guter Arzt, der sein Geld verdient lieber als ein arbeitsloser Arzt.
Gruß Skipper

----------


## Schorschel

Es ist natürlich Blödsinn, in Verbindung mit meiner besorgten Frage nach einem eventuellen Übergewicht der OP-Befürworter von "Zensur" zu sprechen. Auch die etwas unterirdische Logik von "premme", das Übergweicht sei damit zu begründen, dass die OP wohl eben "das Beste" sei, bringt uns nicht weiter.

Wenn "skipper" schreibt, das Ziel müsse "der selbstbestimmte Patient" sein, dann spricht er mir aus der Seele - nicht per Zufall spricht ja auch Doc Strum vom "empowered patient", was in etwa dasselbe ist.

Aber solange die reflexartige Empfehlung der großen Mehrheit der niedergelassenen Urologen lautet "Raus mit dem Ding, dann haben Sie Ihre Ruhe", wird die Forderung nach dem selbstbestimmten Patienten ein frommer Wunsch bleiben - allein schon wegen der nach wie vor vorhandenen Mediziner-Gläubigkeit in der Bevölkerung und auch - das ist nicht arrogant gemeint - der mangelnden Fähigkeit/Möglichkeit vieler Patienten, sich angemessenen mit der durchaus komplizierten Materie "Prostatakrebs und die für mich beste Therapie" zu befassen.

So kommt es in der Praxis fast unvermeidlich zur Dominanz der Prostatektomie, die zu einem hohen Prozentsatz eine Übertherapie ist. Und die Nebenwirkungen? Ja - die OP-Techniken sind besser geworden; aber der (sehr verständliche) Druck auf Nervenerhalt führt vermehrt zu den von Daniel Schmidt erwähnten R1- und knappen R0-Resektionen, mit dem Ergebnis, dass die Nebenwirkung "Impotenz" reduziert ist, aber die Rezidiv-Wahrscheinlichkeit deutlich erhöht sein dürfte.

Sehr schade finde ich es - und das war mein Grund für diesen Thread -, dass dieses Forum (das führende PK-Forum in Deutschland!) mehr und mehr eine OP-Befürworter-Plattform wird, anstatt (was dringendst notwendig wäre!!) ein starkes, ausgewogenes, argumentatives Gegengewicht zur OP-Hörigkeit der Urologie zu sein.

*Wer sonst als dieses Forum könnte diese extrem wichtige Aufklärungsrolle spielen???

*Schorschel

----------


## Hajoke

Hallo Wolfgang aus Berlin,
zu Deinem 


> Das Forum spiegelt in den Beiträgen die Erfahrungen der Nutzer wider. Da in Deutschland der überwiegende Teil der Prostatakrebs-Patienten operiert wird, ergibt dies die hohe Anzahl Beiträge. Leider wird dabei meist vergessen, dass erst in vielen Jahren "abgerechnet" wird. Selbst wenn Alternativen zwischenzeitlich in die Leitlinie aufgenommen wurden, werden diese Alternativen teilweise missbraucht, um Marketing für die Auslastung von Operationskapazitäten zu machen.


.. hatte ich bei meiner letzten vierteljährigen Kontrolluntersuchung nach 7-jähriger erfolgreicher Seedsimplantation ein Gespräch mit meinem Uro, warum in Deutschland dieser Therapie so wenig Beachtung geschenkt wird.
Dabei betreut mein Uro, der übrigens auch einen Lehrgang bei Dr. Kahmann in Berlin getätigt hatte, insgesamt 7 Seedimplantanten, die allesamt einen derzeitigen PSA-Wert im grünen Bereich unter 0,3 aufweisen, aber leider noch nicht den geforderten Langzeitwert von 10 Jahren vorweisen.
Diese fehlende Langzeitbetrachtung von 10-20 Jahren war auch mit ein Grund, um die Seedimplantation offiziell und gleichberechtigt zur OP anzuerkennen und die immer noch als Außenseiter-Methode geltende Seedimplantation in den Leistungskatalog der gesetzlichen Krankenkassen aufzunehmen.
Bemerkenswert ist auch, dass man damals bei der Einführung der Total-OP solche Langzeit-Forderungen nicht gestellt hatte.
Es scheint so, dass man seit der Antragstellung beim Gemeinsamen Bundesausschuß der Gesetzlichen Krankenkassen im Jahre 2002 die wachsende Konkurrenz der Seedimplantaion fürchtet und , da die Seedimplantation auch zunehmend ambulant ausgeführt und gewünscht wird, man um die Auslastung der Bettenkapazitäten in den Krankenhäusern ebenfalls fürchtet.
Denn es ist immer noch unverständlich, dass bei gleicher OP-Technik die stationär ausgeführte Seedimplantation für die Patienten kostenfrei ist, dagegen die ambulant ausgeführte Seedimplantation nicht mit 8275  erstattet wird.
Das duale Gesundheitswesen läßt grüßen!!!

----------


## spertel

Hi Schorschel

Dein Zitat :

"Sehr schade finde ich es - und das war mein Grund für diesen Thread -, dass dieses Forum (das führende PK-Forum in Deutschland!) mehr und mehr eine OP-Befürworter-Plattform wird, anstatt (was dringendst notwendig wäre!!) ein starkes, ausgewogenes, argumentatives Gegengewicht zur OP-Hörigkeit der Urologie zu sein."


Wer hindert Dich eigentlich daran, hier mit gutem Beispiel voran zu gehen.......

Ich jedenfalls nicht !

Alles Gute weiterhin 

Reinhard

----------


## Heribert

> Bemerkenswert ist auch, dass man damals bei der Einführung der Total-OP solche Langzeit-Forderungen nicht gestellt hatte.


Deine Argumentation für die HDL-Brachy-Therapie ist absolut zutreffrend, wenn Du den obigen Satz weg lässt. Die anfänglichen Therapiemethoden beim Prostatakarzinom waren die Orchiektomien, danach erfolgte erst die medikamentöse Kastration und erst in den mittleren 80iger Jahren war die Technik überhaupt erst reif, im Frühstadium den Tumor mittels RPE zu beseitigen. Zu dieser Zeit erfolgten auch erst wirksame Bestrahlungen, die nicht gleich, den gesamten Unterleib verbrannten.

Ich möchte aber nicht zu allgemein bleiben, sondern meine eigene Geschichte zum Anlass nehmen, warum ich mich zur OP bekenne und sie trotz aller Fortschritte *in jungen Jahren* für alternativlos halte. Möglicherweise denke ich in 10 Jahren anders darüber. Aus meine Erfahrung in der medizinischen Assistenz, sind mir eine Vielzahl an Krebsarten bekannt, die früh erkannt, operativ behandelt, zur dauerhaften Heilung führen können. Einige Krebsarten führen unweigerlich in kurzem Zeitraum zum Tod. Bei anderen - dazu zählt auch das PCa - hat und hatte man immer gute Chancen, wenn es frühzeitig erkannt wurde, auf dauerhafte Heilung, wenn der Tumor entfernt wurde. Ob das nun durch Operation oder Strahlen geschehen ist und geschieht bleibt gleich. 

Bei dieser Ausgangslage kommen nun die statistischen Wahrscheinlichkeiten ins Spiel, die jeder für sich und nach seiner Risikobereitschaft heranzuziehen hat. Ich meine deshalb, egal ob der Diagnostiker drängt, die OP als Therapie zu favorisieren oder ein Strahlentherapeut seine Methode für die geeignetere hält, die Abwägung aller Möglichkeiten müssen die Patienten bei sich selber, und mit ihrem Umfeld ausmachen.

Um jetzt noch mal bei mir zu bleiben, mich hat kein Urologe oder sonstiger Arzt gedrängt eine bestimmte Therapie zu machen.




> Es gibt Zigtausende von Operierten mit z.T. heftigsten Nebenwirkungen;  diese wenden sich eher selten ans Forum, und wenn, dann häufig nur, um  zu fragen was sie hinsichtlich ihrer Potenzprobleme oder ihrer  Inkontinenz tun können.


Was in diesem Ausmaß zu beweisen wäre!

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Schorschel

> Hi Schorschel
> ...
> 
> Wer hindert Dich eigentlich daran, hier mit gutem Beispiel voran zu gehen.......
> 
> Ich jedenfalls nicht !
> 
> Alles Gute weiterhin 
> 
> Reinhard


Du weißt, lieber Reinhard, dass ich mir lange Zeit hier die Finger wundgeschrieben habe - gegen OP-Druck seitens der Urologen, für intensive Diagnostik vor der Therapieentscheidung, für selbstbestimmte Patienten, besonders natürlich auch für AS in dafür geeigneten Fällen usw.usw.

Irgendwann habe ich gegen die OP-Befürworter-Übermacht mit ihren z.T. holzschnittartigen Argumenten aufgegeben - genau wie einige andere Mitstreiter, die sich gegen die üblichen 08/15-Abläufe ausgesprochen haben.

Insofern hindert mich in der Tat niemand, aber als einsamer Rufer in der Wüste hat man irgendwann keine Lust mehr...

Herzliche Grüße in die Hauptstadt und auch Dir alles Gute!!

Schorschel

----------


## Schorschel

> ...
> Um jetzt noch mal bei mir zu bleiben, mich hat kein Urologe oder sonstiger Arzt gedrängt eine bestimmte Therapie zu machen.
> 
> Das würde bei Deinem enormen medizinischen Wissensstand auch niemand wagen...
> ...aber Du bist eben in keinster Weise ein typischer Neubetroffener, der schockiert von der Diagnose einem typischen OP-affinen Urologen gegenüber sitzt!!
> 
> Was in diesem Ausmaß zu beweisen wäre!
> 
> Sehr einfach - Du brauchst nur die weit sechsstellige Zahl an OPs in den letzten 10 - 20 Jahren zu multiplizieren mit - sehr vorsichtig gerechneten - 20% Ektomierten mit Nebenwirkungen. Dann bist Du bei 50.000 - 100.000 Betroffenen.
> ...


Beste Grüße ins Rheinland...

Schorschel

----------


## Hajoke

Heribert,
wenn ich von Seedimplantation spreche, dann geht es um die LDR-Brachytherapie.
Und mein Zitat stammt sinngemäß aus den Stellungnahmen mehrerer Seedspezialisten zu der gescheiterten Studie des IQWiG Köln, veröffentlicht am  19.03.2007, zum Thema "Interstitielle Brachytherapie beim lokal begrenzten Prostatakarzinom".
Ich muß daher Deine Kritik zurückweisen.
Gruß
Hajoke

----------


## spertel

@Schorschel

Ich verstehe eigentlich immer noch nicht, wo Dein eigentliches Problem liegt; ich vermute mal, unsere Intensionen hier zu schreiben sind offensichtlich unterschiedlich.

Ich will eigentlich niemanden überzeugen, sondern nur zur Meinungsbildung beitragen; konkret gesagt, niemand, dem ich aus welchen Gründen auch immer (aus eigenen positiven Erfahrungen oder i. d. R. bei *jüngeren Betroffenen)* die OP bei erfahrenen Chirurgen empfohlen habe, muss diesem Rat auch folgen.

Mir scheint, dass Du stets resignierst, wenn man Deinen Ratschlägen nicht folgt. Warum eigentlich ?

Die Meinungshoheit der Befürworter hier im Forum dürfte genau an der Tatsache liegen, dass die meisten, leider nicht alle, mit ihrer Therapieentscheidung zur Op positive Erfahrungen gemacht haben. Warum soll man diese den anfragenden Neubetroffenen verheimlichen. Die Dunkelziffer jener, die damit zurfrieden sind dürfte noch höher liegen, da eine Vielzahl der Ratsuchenden hier im Forum nie wieder aufgetaucht sind. Das ist zwar schade, ist für mich aber Indiz dafür, dass die meisten diese Angelegenheit längst verarbeitet und ad acta gelegt haben. 
Das war vor einigen Jahren sicher noch anders.

Selbst wenn das gesamte Forum zu den Gegnern einer Op gehören würde, wäre dies für mich kein Anlaß, anfragenden Neubetroffenen meine persönlichen Erfahrungen vor zu enthalten.
Ich denke, dass Neubetroffene gerade die Vielfalt an Meinungen und Erfahrungen schätzen, um sich selber ein Bild der eigenen Lage zu verschaffen. 
Weshalb hier bei einigen, die sich überhört fühlen, eine Trotzhaltung entwickelt hat, erschließt sich mir nicht.

Im übrigen ist es immer leicht aus der Anonymität riskante Therapievorschläge zu unterbreiten, wenn man dafür nicht zur Verantwortung gezogen werden kann; Du solltest vielleicht mehr Verständnis für Mitbetroffene entwickeln, die sich nach anfänglichem Schock doch für Therapieoptionen entschieden haben, die zumindest statistisch gesehen der eigenen Erwartungshaltung am nähesten kommen. Das sind eben jene, die in den Leitlinien empfohlen werden..........

Gruss aus dem Sauwetter (...langsam k.... es mich an  :Blinzeln: )

Reinhard

----------


## wassermann

Hallo,
diese Diskussion halte ich für vollkommen "sinnfrei". Wie kann man sich in einem Forum, in dem jeder sich frei äußern und eine Therapieform empfehlen kann, darüber beschweren, dass eine Mehrheit, wenn es denn so ist, einer Therapie besonders anhängt? Sollten die Schreibenden gezwungen werden, sich andere Meinungen oder Erfahrungen anzueignen, um bestimmten Lesern besser zu gefallen? Vielleicht liegt die vermeintliche Unterrepräsentation bestimmter Therapieformen nicht zuletzt daran, dass einige ihrer Befürworter im Forum gerne die beleidigte Leberwurst spielen, wenn ihnen nicht die erwartete und ihrer Meinung nach zustehende Bewunderung zukommt, und die Leser mit Schweigen strafen? Lustig ist, dass man dann das Schweigen wiederum moniert und die Nichtschweigenden der Übermacht bezichtigt.
Schorschel, weshalb bist du dir denn so sicher, dass deine Beiträge ungehört geblieben sind? Hältst du denn die Neubetroffenen für so blöd, dass sie nicht in der Lage sind, auch deine postiven AS-Erfahrungen in ihrer Therapieplanung mit zu bedenken? Wenn aber niemand darüber schreibt, wird es freilich ungehört bzw. ungelesen bleiben.
Alles Gute
Wassermann

----------


## premme

Hallo Schorschel,
ich möchte noch einmal auf meinen Beitrag zurückkommen.
Jedem Neubetroffenen schreibe wir immer wieder, das die Entscheidung bei ihm selber liegt, er muß sie selbst treffen.
Also macht er sich Gedanken.
Allgemein sagt man : die Gedanken sind frei.
Aus den Gedanken reift ein Entschluss. Er ist somit der festen Überzeugung, sich für das "Beste" entschieden zu haben.
Ich hatte meinen Entschluß zur OP frei gefasst und stehe dazu.
Andre wieder entschließen sich zu anderen Behandlungen.
Fazit:  Jeder meint für sich das Beste gefunden zu haben.
Warum soll er nicht in einem Forum, wo es um den Erfahrungsaustausch geht, darüber berichten.
Du hast doch auch dein Thema aus deiner Erfahrung.
Gruß
Reinhard

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Wolfgang,




> ein Grund weshalb ich mich praktisch aus dem Forum zurückgezogen habe, ist dass der BPS und auch das Forum zu Promotoren anstatt kritischen Begleitern der Krebs-Urologie geworden sind.


das würde ich so nicht stehen lassen, zumindest was den BPS anbelangt. Promotor oder (ursprünglich franz. Promoteur) bedeutet doch so viel wie Anstifter oder Initiator. Es ist Dir sicher nicht entgangen, dass auf der Homepage des BPS diese erstaunliche Entwicklung, dass nämlich das NCT Heidelberg als erste onkologische Klinik in Deutschland selbsthilfefreundlich geworden ist, *hier nachzulesen* ist.

Als ehemaliges Mitglied des Arbeitskreises DNA-Zytometrie wirst Du sicher auch erfreut darüber sein, dass unser damaliger Abschlußbericht ungeschmälert ebenfalls nach wie vor auf der Homepage des BPS im unteren 3. Teil steht: 

http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...425&Itemid=149

Inzwischen hat sich Erstaunliches getan, denn es sind die Pathologen, die dem Nachfolgenden mittlerweile zuzustimmen bereit sind:

_"DNA-zytometrische Untersuchungen können im Einzelfall als Zusatzuntersuchung bei bestimmten Fragestellungen (Active Surveillance) neben dem Gleason-Grad durchgeführt werden, sind jedoch nicht als Standard anzusehen."
_
Dass die Erkundung der DNA-Ploidie Kassenleistung ist, ist mittlerweile bis in die kleinste urologische Praxis vorgedrungen. Nur leider wird das nach wie vor gern ignoriert oder schlicht vergessen, weil die sich aus solchen Befundungen ergebenden Hinweise auf eine möglicherweise nur erforderliche wenig aggressive Therapie, also z.B. zu AS oder zumindest WW auch zunächst weniger lukrativ für den Praxisinhaber sein würde.

 Das ist natürlich eine frustrierende Aussage:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...ght=heidelberg

Und nun sind wir beim Thema. Viele Kliniken mußten sich dem wirtschaftlichen Druck beugen und die Zahl der Prostatektomien zu Jahresbeginn erhöhen. Das hat Auswirkungen auf die Indikationen. Der Wettbewerb im Gesundheitswesen ist falsch, aber von der Politik gewollt. Da kommen natürlich diejenigen Patienten, die ohne wenn und aber das Übel herausoperiert haben wollen, um vermeintlich am besten dabei wegzukommen, diesem Paradoxon sehr entgegen. In den S3-Leitlinien ist auch vorgegeben, dass ein Urologe, seinen Patienten auf eben diese Leitlinien hinzuweisen hat, bevor er mit einer Beratung oder sogar Behandlung beginnt. Inzwischen weiß man, dass die Urologen auch das geflissentlich übersehen. Immer mehr Kliniken leisten sich inzwischen auch die sehr kostspieligen Da-Vinci-Roboter, die ausgelastet sein müssen, damit sich die Anschaffung rentiert.  Bei einem Vortrag vor Urologen, den ich mit anhören durfte, wurden die Vorzüge dieses Roboters zügig von einem Klinikprofessor vorgetragen, der selbst schon etliche Ektomien mit dem Roboter durchgeführt hatte. Er war so überzeugt von seinem Handwerkszeug, dass man fast den Eindruck bekam, er wäre der Meinung, eine Biopsie wäre ja nur noch dazu erforderlich, um überhaupt ein Karzinom manifestieren zu können, damit eine Operation durchgeführt werden dürfe. Er gab auf meine Rückfrage auch zu, selbst bei GS 7a bedenkenlos zur Ektomie anzutreten. Bei dieser Veranstaltung wurde diese Aussage auch auf die Low-Dose-Brachy-Therapie getroffen, deren Ablauf ebenfalls über einen Monitor für alle Zuhörer sichtbar gemacht wurde. Dem ist eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. Wer will denn, Wolfgang, nun wem einen Vorwurf machen, dass AS nur ein mündiger Patient allein zu verantworten hat. PCa ist nun mal ein lohnendes Geschäft für viele Akteure. Das ließ schon Bob Leibowitz vor vielen Jahren irgendwo anklingen. Daran wird sich auch noch für eine lange Zeit nichts ändern, wenn nämlich tatsächlich, wie hier schon zum Ausdruck gekommen ist, diejenigen müde werden, den mahnenden Finger wegen möglicher voreiliger Übertherapie zu erheben. 





> Wer sonst als dieses Forum könnte diese extrem wichtige Aufklärungsrolle spielen???


Ich stehe noch nicht an der Schwelle zur Weisheit, obwohl ich bei meinen Bewertungen sicher hin und wieder Altersmilde aufblitzen lasse. Wir sollten weiterhin hier unvoreingenommen und nicht leidenschaftslos Aufklärung betreiben. Dafür sind wir doch hier als Selbsthilfeverbund auch angetreten. Oder irre ich mich da?

*"Selbst der Gerechte wird ungerecht, wenn er selbstgerecht wird*"
(Rudolf Hagelstange)

----------


## Heribert

> wenn ich von Seedimplantation spreche, dann geht es um die LDR-Brachytherapie.
> Und mein Zitat stammt sinngemäß aus den Stellungnahmen mehrerer Seedspezialisten zu der gescheiterten Studie des IQWiG Köln, veröffentlicht am  19.03.2007, zum Thema "Interstitielle Brachytherapie beim lokal begrenzten Prostatakarzinom".


Entschuldige bitte, ich weiß auch nicht, wie mir das "HDL" anstelle von LDR-Brachy in mein Argument gerutscht ist. - Es geht ausschließlich um diesen Satz, der nicht zum Thema passt.



> Bemerkenswert ist auch, dass man damals bei der Einführung der Total-OP solche Langzeit-Forderungen nicht gestellt hatte.


Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass die Seedsimplantation bei gleichen Voraussetzungen gleich gute/schlechte Ergebnisse bringt den Tumor zu entfernen, wie bei RPE und die Nebenwirkungen überschaubarer sind als bei der RPE. Im übrigen sehe ich in meinem Beitrag keine Kritik.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Heribert

> Das würde bei Deinem enormen medizinischen Wissensstand auch niemand wagen...
> ...aber Du bist eben in keinster Weise ein typischer Neubetroffener, der  schockiert von der Diagnose einem typischen OP-affinen Urologen  gegenüber sitzt!!


Meinen Urologen brauchte ich nicht über meine medizinischen Grundkenntnisse aufklären. Er hatte einfach keine besondere Affinität zur RPE, so wie es Dir passiert ist. Möglicherweise, weil er die potenziellen Folgen kannte, hat er mich nicht zur RPE gedrängt. Ich habe mir eben nur zur Durchführung einen der besten Urochirurgen in unserer Nähe ausgesucht.
Ein Schwipschwager von mir wurde mit 72 operiert und hat jetzt nach 4 Jahren ein ähnlich gutes Ergebnis vorzuweisen. Ein Nachbar bekam vor 9 Jahren Seeds implantiert, hat ebenfalls keine Schwierigkeiten. Ich kenne niemanden persönlich, der nach rechtzeitiger RPE die von Dir genannten Nebenwirkungen hat.

Nun nenne mir einen Grund, warum ich davon nicht berichten soll.

Das Forum spiegelt also das wider, was ihre Nutzer von ihren Therapien halten. Du wirst sicher nicht vergessen haben, dass ich Dich stets für Deine Nutzen-/Risikoabwägung bewundert habe, bin aber davon überzeugt, dass ein solcher Weg für mich nicht tragbar gewesen wäre. Wenn sich in einigen Jahren herausstellen sollte, dass meine Einschätzung falsch war, muss ich damit leben. Genauso wirst Du mit Deiner Situation umgehen müssen, sollte sie sich mal anders darstellen. Du kannst sicher sein, ich wünsche Dir, dass Dein Weg richtig ist!

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Harald,

Christian Ligensa, immerhin ein ehemaliger Vorsitzender des BPS, hat vor einiger Zeit einen Beitrag mit einem Text  von Dr. Mark Scholz im Forum veröffentlicht. Zur Erinnerung und Kenntnis für diejenigen, die das noch nicht kennen, füge ich den Beitrag unten an. Den ganzen thread nachzulesen, lohnt sich auch: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...eim-Brustkrebs

Der BPS, einer der Hauptunterstützer des PSA-Testes, ist somit u.a. damit Promoter einer Industrie, die dieses Ziel hat: "_Zur Zeit ist die Nation im Griff einer 8 Milliarden Dollar Industrie, die wild entschlossen die Behandlung jede Art von Prostatakrebs durchsetzen will, sei er lebensbedrohlich oder nicht."_ Dr. Mark Scholz schreibt auch: _"__Vielmehr ist es die Entscheidungsfrage, wie mit den Informationen umgegangen werden soll, die der PSA-Test zur Verfügung stellt_." 
Genau da setzt der BPS nicht an. Mit der Bemerkung, der Patient müsse sich selbst informieren und entscheiden, was zu tun ist, ist es nicht getan. Es muss vor dieser Industrie gewarnt werden. Einige Ärzte und Wissenschaftler tun das, der BPS nicht (mehr?). Wie schon Hackethal sinngemäß gefordert hat, ist vor jeder Tür eines Urologen ein Warnschild aufzustellen. Erst wenn dem Patienten klar wird, dass Übertherapie die Regel und nicht die Ausnahme ist, kann er sich bewusst für eine Therapie entscheiden und die eventuellen Nebenwirkungen in Kauf nehmen. Er geht dann eben das Risiko ein, -je nach Studie gibt es unterschiedliche Zahlen- zu den 47 von 48 Männern zu gehören, bei denen die Behandlung überflüssig war. 

Zitat zur europäischen PSA-Studie: "_Um einen Todesfall am Prostatakarzinom zu verhindern, mussten 1.410 Männer einen PSA-Test durchführen und  was schmerzhafter ist  48 Patienten behandelt werden. Diese hohe Zahl der (ob immer unnötig, werden zukünftige Analysen der Studie zeigen) Operationen oder Radiotherapien (die beiden Behandlungsoptionen beim Frühkarzinom) dürfte einer der wesentlichen Streitpunkte in der Diskussion sein._"

oder, wie kürzlich in der Ärztezeitung beschrieben, einer von 14 Übertherapierten von 15 Männern: "_Dies ergibt für beide Endpunkte eine Number needed to Treat (NNT) von  etwa 15 Patienten, die operiert werden müssen um einen vor einem Tod (am  Prostatakrebs) zu bewahren._" Mehr dazu hier:  http://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachrichte..._15_Jahren.htm

Als Realist sehe ich solche Zahlen ohne Verbitterung, ich erinnere nur daran. Das Dilemma macht mich selbst ratlos. Vielleicht haben gewissermaßen diejenigen Glück, in irgend einer Weise, die diese Informationen, zumindest nicht vor ihrer Therapie, haben. Ihnen wurde die Entscheidung abgenommen. Die meisten Männer, werden diese Informationen nicht suchen, nicht finden und nicht bekommen. Somit glauben sie an Heilung, tritt diese ein, führen sie das auf die Behandlung zurück. Das ist für sie persönlich o.k., aber in praktisch fast allen Fällen falsch, weil die Behandlung überflüssig war. 

Herzliche Grüße
Wolfgang



Hier der Beitrag von Christian:


  cligensa   [IMG]file:///C:/Users/SICHER%7E1/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtml1/01/clip_image001.gif[/IMG]
   Benutzer

   Registriert seit: 01.05.2006
   Ort: - Römerst. 20, 56412 Niederelbert, Tel:02602   2433/0170 5388545, Fax:02602 2013, ligensa@t-online.de
   Beiträge: 142 
[IMG]file:///C:/Users/SICHER%7E1/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtml1/01/clip_image002.gif[/IMG]






  ...na und weil mir der Bericht vom Marc Scholz aus dem PCRI so einsichtig erschien und ich ihn auch schnell übersetzen konnte, möchte ich hier noch eins draufsetzen und ihn hier anhängen. Unter Urologen gibt es auch kaum eine unterschiedliche Meinung, dass der PSA-Test ein wesentlich geeigneterer Indikator für ein Screening wäre, als das, was bisher beim Brustkrebs tatsächlich durchgeführt wird. Der PSA-Test ist billiger und bei aller berechtigter Kritik auch noch effizienter.
Grüße
Christian

ffice:smarttags" name="State">ffice:smarttags" name="City">ffice:smarttags" name="place"> Antwort auf den Brief an den Herausgeber im Wall Street Journal Titel:
Zwei große Studien brechen eine Debatte vom Zaun zum Prostatatest, 
der am Donnerstag, 19, März 2009 publiziert worden ist

Das Wall Street Journal veröffentlichte einen Brief an den Herausgeber unter dem Titel 
Lifestyle ist ganz schön, aber Krebs benötigt eine effektive Behandlung. Der Arzt, der den Brief geschrieben hat, verteufelte die Idee irgend etwas anderes zur Behandlung des Prostatakrebses einzusetzen als Operation. Unglücklicherweise ist diese seine uninformierte Überzeugung vorherrschend quer durch die medizinische Gemeinde. Jetzt ist es raus: gut angelegte Studien belegen eindeutig, dass Übertherapie die Norm ist, (New England Journal of Medicine 2009;360:1310-9 and 1320-8).

Was bereits seit Jahren der Fall ist, nämlich die a priori Annahme dass alle Krebse Therapien benötigen hat die Experten unter den Kommentatoren durcheinandergebracht, die kristallklare Studien als ein Teil einer ungeklärten Kontroverse über den PSA-Test abtun. Die Realität ist jedoch vielmehr, dass wertvolle Studiengelder verschwendet werden um eine dumme Frage zu klären, nämlich ob man den PSA-Test durchführen soll oder nicht. Das ist nicht das Problem. Vielmehr ist es die Entscheidungsfrage, wie mit den Informationen umgegangen werden soll, die der PSA-Test zur Verfügung stellt.

Zur Zeit ist die Nation im Griff einer 8 Milliarden Dollar Industrie, die wild entschlossen die Behandlung jede Art von Prostatakrebs durchsetzen will, sei er lebensbedrohlich oder nicht. Die Lösung des Problems der Übertherapie sind nicht weniger PSA-Tests. Die Lösung ist, die Ärzte zu belehren, darauf zu verzichten, nicht auch noch dem letzten Mann mit einer Prostatakrebsdiagnose eine sofortige radikale Prostatektomie oder eine Bestrahlung anzudienen. 

Neu diagnostizierte Patienten brauchen die Recherche aller ihrer Optionen, ehe sie sich für eine irreversible radikale Behandlung entscheiden können. Der PSA-Test (in Verbindung mit anderen diagnostischen Möglichkeiten) spielt eine nützliche Rolle um herauszufinden welche Männer eher den mehr aggressiven Typ des Prostatakrebses in sich tragen und welche nicht. Nur mit einem Ansatz in Gelassenheit und ohne Eile jedoch unter ständiger Kontrolle, was als Aktive Überwachung bezeichnet wird, können wir die Männer mit einer aggressiven Krankheit, die eine Behandlung benötigen, von denen unterscheiden, die mit einer indolenten Erkrankung keine Behandlung benötigen.

Mark Scholz, M.D.

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo Reinhard,

danke, dass Du Dich so intensiv mit meinen Intentionen auseinandersetzt. Ich nehme gerne Stellung zu Deinen Ausführungen (siehe unten):




> @Schorschel
> 
> Ich verstehe eigentlich immer noch nicht, wo Dein eigentliches Problem liegt; ich vermute mal, unsere Intensionen hier zu schreiben sind offensichtlich unterschiedlich.
> 
> Ich will eigentlich niemanden überzeugen, sondern nur zur Meinungsbildung beitragen;
> 
> Ich auch - deshalb haben wir insofern dieselben Intentionen. Aber Meinungsbildung erfordert ein offenes, unvoreingenommenes Nebeneinander der Optionen, und das ist hier im Forum seit langem verloren gegangen.
> 
> konkret gesagt, niemand, dem ich aus welchen Gründen auch immer (aus eigenen positiven Erfahrungen oder i. d. R. bei *jüngeren Betroffenen)* die OP bei erfahrenen Chirurgen empfohlen habe, muss diesem Rat auch folgen.
> ...


Trotz viel Dissens herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Wolfgang,




> Als Realist sehe ich solche Zahlen ohne Verbitterung, ich erinnere nur daran. Das Dilemma macht mich selbst ratlos. Vielleicht haben gewissermaßen diejenigen Glück, in irgend einer Weise, die diese Informationen, zumindest nicht vor ihrer Therapie, haben. Ihnen wurde die Entscheidung abgenommen. Die meisten Männer, werden diese Informationen nicht suchen, nicht finden und nicht bekommen. Somit glauben sie an Heilung, tritt diese ein, führen sie das auf die Behandlung zurück. Das ist für sie persönlich o.k., aber in praktisch fast allen Fällen falsch, weil die Behandlung überflüssig war.


Das ist ja das Kreuz, das wir alle zu tragen haben. Aber auch im BPS hat man dazu gelernt und ist empfänglich für neue Erkenntnisse.

Herzliche Grüße nach Berlin.


*"Das Recht auf Irrtum steht jedem zu, aber man sollte es nicht mißbrauchen"
*(Hans-Jürgen Quadbeck-Seeger)

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo wassermann,

das ist wieder ein typischer wassermann-Beitrag - hochmögend, etwas gespreizt, unterschwellig aggressiv und trotzdem am eigentlichen Thema knapp vorbei. So zumindest meine subjektive Einschätzung.

Es ist natürlich Dein gutes Recht, ein Thema, von dem abhängt, ob Neubetroffene hier im Forum ausgewogene Therapievielfalt dargeboten bekommen oder relativ einseitig mit zum Teil sehr suggestiven RPE-Empfehlungen konfrontiert werden, als "sinnfrei" zu bezeichnen. 

Eine wirkliche Hinführung von Neubetroffenen zu einem selbstbestimmten Patienten, dem eine massive Therapie mitsamt ihren Nebenwirkungen - vielleicht für immer - erspart werden kann, ist alles Andere als sinnfrei. Sie wäre das mit Abstand Sinnvollste, was dieses Forum leisten könnte (und unbedingt sollte!). Und in dieser Hinsicht hatte das Forum vor Jahren einen dramatisch höheren Level an Ausgewogenheit!!

Und falls mit diesen Anwürfen...



> ...um bestimmten Lesern besser zu gefallen?...
> ...gerne die beleidigte Leberwurst spielen...
> ...wenn ihnen nicht die erwartete und ihrer Meinung nach zustehende Bewunderung zukommt...
> ...die Leser mit Schweigen strafen?...


...ich gemeint sein sollte, dann liegst Du sehr daneben.

Ich habe eine Zeitlang mit viel Engagement versucht, durch deutliche Empfehlungen zu Differentialdiagnostik und sorgfältigem Abwägen _aller_ Therapieoption Neu-Diagnostizierte zu ermutigen, selbstbestimmte Patienten zu werden.

Ich habe auch versucht, entsprechend geeigneten Mitstreitern AS nahezubringen. 

Aber Beides wurde zunehmend immer mehr untergepflügt von oft ziemlich undifferenziert argumentierenden OP-Protagonisten, die hier die Meinungshoheit gewonnen haben und in deren Umfeld ich mich nicht mehr heimisch gefühlt habe. Das hat nichts mit entgangener Bewunderung oder mit beleidigter Leberwurst zu tun. Und gerade Du bist viel zu intelligent, es nicht besser zu wissen, als Du es geschrieben hast. Aber Du wirst Deinen Grund für Deinen groben Keil haben...

Schorschel

----------


## Schorschel

> Du kannst sicher sein, ich wünsche Dir, dass Dein Weg richtig ist!


Dito, lieber Heribert!

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo alle Miteinander,

als - gezwungenermaßen HB'ler wider Willen - sehe ich der Entwicklung dieses Threades mit gemischten Gefühlen. Nicht weil mir der Stil und die Wahl der Worte mißfällt, vielmehr sind es die Erfahrungen einzelner Teilnehmer, die hier zu einer subjektiven Wichtung beitragen.

Würden hierzu noch Studien angeführt, welche die Vorteile einer RPE zu anderen Behandlungsoptionen eine neutrale Wichtung auf Basis von Evidenz zuließen, wäre es ja durchaus zu verstehen.
Stattdessen treten altgediente Hasen in feingeschliffenen Wortwechsel untereinander in Pfeilspitzenkontakt, worin der Ratsuchende keine Hilfe erfährt.

Um ein mündiger Betroffener zu werden, welcher eine Entscheidung treffen soll, wurden schon zahlreiche gute Kommentare abgegeben.
Zu den Fakten einer Entscheidungsfindung gehört - neben dem schon geschriebenem Bauchgefühl - Evidenz und ein Beispiel, wie glücklich die Entscheidung sein kann bei @Wassermann.




> Biopsie 02/06 (in Deutschland): 3 v. 6 St. pos. Gl. 3+3, G2c
> 
> beidseitig nervenschonende RPE bei Prof. Schmeller in Salzburg (Österreich) in 03/06 (Alter: 49):
> ernüchterndes histologisches Ergebnis: 
> T3a, Gl. 3+4, N0, V0, R1, M0.


Bei den anderen ca. 17% der Betroffenen, die nicht das Glück hatten, kann man in my prostate nachlesen, wie es weitergeht. 
Wäre es nicht dienlicher, dem Betroffenen alle Fakten offen darzulegen?

In diesem Punkt gefallen mir persönlich die HB' ler besser, wenn sie - zugegebenermaßermaßen manchmal im Wettstreit eine große Fülle von evidenzbasierten Daten zusammentragen - um eine Entscheidungsfindung herbeizuführen. ( Siehe Paradigmenwechsel Hormonblockade )

Wenn einige Betroffene, hier ein Übergewicht zur OP feststellen mit der Folge einer Vernachlässigung anderer Therapiearten, ist dies nicht gänzlich fern der Realität.
Ob dies nun der Abstinenz der Alternativtherapierten geschuldet ist oder nicht, dürfte dem ratsuchenden Betroffenen hierbei wenig interessieren.
Natürlich leidet letztlich, die Ausgewogenheit, wobei @Schorschel da nicht unrecht hat.

Freundliche Grüsse 
Hans-J.

----------


## wassermann

> Würden hierzu noch Studien angeführt, welche die Vorteile einer RPE zu anderen Behandlungsoptionen eine neutrale Wichtung auf Basis von Evidenz zuließen, wäre es ja durchaus zu verstehen.
> Stattdessen treten altgediente Hasen in feingeschliffenen Wortwechsel untereinander in Pfeilspitzenkontakt, worin der Ratsuchende keine Hilfe erfährt.
> 
> Wenn einige Betroffene, hier ein Übergewicht zur OP feststellen mit der Folge eine Vernachlässigung anderer Therapiearten, ist dies nicht gänzlich fern der Realität.
> Ob dies nun der Abstinenz der Alternativtherapierten geschuldet ist oder nicht, dürfte dem ratsuchenden Betroffenen hierbei wenig interessieren.
> Natürlich leidet letztlich, die Ausgewogenheit, wobei @Schorschel da nicht unrecht hat.


Hallo,
es ist richtig, dass die Diskussion nur wenig zur Klärung der Sachfrage, welche Therapiewahl die beste sei, beiträgt, aber das ist ja auch nicht ihr Ausgangspunkt. Der Urheber Schorschel beklagte die Diskussionsdominanz von RPE-Anhängern, die - und da hat er m.E. auch Recht - oftmals etwas simplifizierend und undifferenziert die sofortige OP empfehlen (ein Schuh, den ich mir übrigens nicht anziehe).
Wie er das Problem aber lösen möchte, dazu sagt er gar nichts. Ob sein Rückzug und der etlicher anderer (von mir als beleidigte Leberwurst bezeichnete --- oh Angriff! oh Beleidigung! oh "Anwürfe" oh "grober Keil"!) zur Ausgewogenheit beiträgt, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Die teilweise interessanten Beiträge zur Problematik AS vs radikale Therapie sind doch in diesem Thread fehl am Platz und gehen unter. Sie sollten in eine eigene Diskussion übergeführt werden und der hiesige einfach einschlafen "Sinnfreiheit").

Alles Gute
Wassermann

----------


## wassermann

> Hallo wassermann,
> 
> das ist wieder ein typischer wassermann-Beitrag - hochmögend, etwas gespreizt, unterschwellig aggressiv und trotzdem am eigentlichen Thema knapp vorbei. So zumindest meine subjektive Einschätzung.
> 
> 
> 
> Eine wirkliche Hinführung von Neubetroffenen zu einem selbstbestimmten Patienten, dem eine massive Therapie mitsamt ihren Nebenwirkungen - vielleicht für immer - erspart werden kann, ist alles Andere als sinnfrei. Sie wäre das mit Abstand Sinnvollste, was dieses Forum leisten könnte (und unbedingt sollte!). Und in dieser Hinsicht hatte das Forum vor Jahren einen dramatisch höheren Level an Ausgewogenheit!!


Hallo Schorschel,
es bleibt dir freilich - wie gewohnt - selbst überlassen, wie du meinen Beitrag interpretierst. Ich muss feststellen, dass deine Replik den Kern nicht erfasst. Der beklagten fehlenden Ausgewogenheit des Forums kann doch nur mit Beiträgen der gewünschten Art und Qualität - oder eben mit Zensur- begegnet werden. Wenn keiner solche Beiträge mehr schreibt, leidet die Ausgewogenheit. Sind nun diejenigen schuld, die fleißig ihre RPE-Begeisterung in die Tasten tippen, oder diejenigen, die nichts schreiben und dann mahnend aus diesem Nichts auftauchen?
Die mir von dir unterstellte Intelligenz reicht leider nicht aus, um der aufgestellten Thematik: "Meine Frage ans Forum: Wäre etwas mehr Zurückhaltung der OP-Befürworter  bei ihren Émpfehlungen an Neulinge angebracht? Oder sehe ich das alles  falsch?" (Schorschel, 1. Beitrag) einen tieferen Sinn zu entnehmen.
Insofern suche ich noch den "groben Keil".
Allen alles Gute
wassermann

----------


## premme

Man, wo soll das hin führen !!!!!

Wir sollen nicht mehr soviel über HH schreiben,
nicht mehr über unsere, eigene, OP Erfahrung,
was kommt als nächstes?

Wo soll das Enden?

Gruß
Reinhard

----------


## RalfDm

Der Rechtsanwalt und damalige Geschäftsführer des BPS, Kai Mielke, schrieb vor gut 3½ Jahren hier zur Problematik der Beratung von Betroffenen durch Betroffene. Ein wichtiger Satz lautete:

"Die Beratung von Betroffenen durch Betroffene ist unkritisch, *solange  man nicht den Eindruck erweckt, man würde mit seinem Rat zum  individuellen Heilerfolg des Betroffenen beitragen können*."

Diese Grenze habe ich in diesem Forum in den vergangenen Monaten in mehreren Beiträgen als Antworten auf Anfragen Neudiagnostizierter oder deren Angehörigen überschritten gesehen. Die Berater an der Beratungshotline des BPS würden sich nie so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, wie einige Schreiber es hier getan haben, und darum kann ich mich Schorschels Kritik nahtlos anschließen. 

In der Regel gibt es bei einem neu diagnostizierten Prostatakarzinom immer mehrere Therapiemöglichkeiten, z. B. RP  Bauchschnitt oder da Vinci , LDR Brachy, IMRT, Protonenbestrahlung (danach fragen an der Hotline Betroffene immer häufiger von sich aus), eventuell auch AS oder sogar die DHB. Es kommt immer auf die besonderen Umstände und Lebensverhältnisse des Betroffenen an.

Unsere Beratungstätigkeit an der Hotline besteht in solchen Fällen darin, dem Betroffenen diese Möglichkeiten aufzuzeigen, die jeweiligen Indikationen, Vor- und Nachteile und Risiken dieser Behandlungsmöglichkeiten zu benennen, ihnen eventuell noch Kliniken in ihrer Nähe anzugeben, sie auf den Patientenratgeber hinzuweisen oder ihn ihnen zusenden zu lassen und ihnen zu empfehlen, sich das alles sorgfältig zu überlegen und ggf. noch an anderer Stelle weiter zu informieren, bevor sie sich zu irgendetwas entscheiden. Solche Gespräche können locker 45, 60 Minuten dauern, und so sollte eine ausgewogene Beratung aussehen, in der persönliche Präferenzen und eigene Erfahrungen keine Rolle spielen sollten.

Zu schreiben "mach das und das"  und das ist eben in letzter Zeit häufig die RP  "dann kommst Du am besten dabei weg" ist juristisch  und auch menschlich  zumindest grenzwertig. Die Schreiber machen es sich damit zu einfach. Mit vielleicht fünf Minuten Schreibtätigkeit ist der Fragesteller abgefertigt mit einem Ratschlag, mit dessen Folgen  wenn er ihn befolgt  er, und nicht der Ratgebende, für den Rest seines Lebens klarkommen muss.

Ich möchte Schreibern in diesem Forum, die mit solchen lockeren Schnellschüssen hervortreten, dringend empfehlen, sich in Zukunft etwas zurückzuhalten, zumindest sich etwas mehr Zeit für ihre Antworten zu nehmen.

Ralf

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Ralf,
wie Dir bekannt, reagiere ich gegen jede Art von Zensur allergisch. Die Juristenkeule hat in diesem Thread gerade noch gefehlt. Ich bin zwar kein Anwalt, aber was ich in den letzten Wochen im Forum gelesen habe, dürfte in keinem Fall für eine Abmahnung ausreichen. Man möge bitte auch die sehr unterschiedliche Bildung der im Forum Schreibenden berücksichtigen und mir ist eine einfache Ausdrucksweise mit klarer Botschaft lieber als gekonnte Formulierungen mit banalem Inhalt. Die Vielseitigkeit im Forum ist gegeben, wie ich aus eigener Erfahrung weiß. Ich habe mich seit meiner Rückkehr im letzten halben Jahr in einer sehr großen Themenbandbreite an diversen Diskussionen beteiligt. Da halte ich es mit Wassermann Wer etwas zu sagen hat, der soll es sagen. Ansonsten gilt Por qué no te callas?"
Und bitte noch einmal Keine Angst verbreiten! Die Meinungsfreiheit ist ein hohes Gut, und es sollte auch weiterhin, wie bisher, im Forum die eigene Meinung ohne vorherige Prüfung durch den Anwalt gesagt werden dürfen.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Felix*

Ob die Therapieform Radikale operative Entfernung der Prostata mit der Anzahl der Beiträge dazu oder mit der Anzahl der Befürworter in diesem Forum hier überrepräsentiert ist oder nicht, würde man besser beurteilen können, wenn man den prozentualen Anteil dieser Therapieform und der übrigen wüsste. Frage an das Forum: Kennt jemand aktuelle Zahlen?

Schätzungen von Fachleuten sprechen von einem Anteil von mindestens ca. 60 bis 70% bei den kurativen Eingriffen. So gesehen wäre die RPE in diesem Forum eher unterrepräsentiert bei der Anzahl von Beiträgen dazu. Eine Überlegung dazu könnte sein, dass die Operation durch unglaublich viele Veröffentlichungen transparent wie keine andere Therapie ist und deshalb geringerer Diskussionsbedarf besteht.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Wolfgang,




> Zitat zur europäischen PSA-Studie: "Um einen Todesfall am Prostatakarzinom zu verhindern, mussten 1.410 Männer einen PSA-Test durchführen und  was schmerzhafter ist  48 Patienten behandelt werden. Diese hohe Zahl der (ob immer unnötig, werden zukünftige Analysen der Studie zeigen) Operationen oder Radiotherapien (die beiden Behandlungsoptionen beim Frühkarzinom) dürfte einer der wesentlichen Streitpunkte in der Diskussion sein."oder, wie kürzlich in der Ärztezeitung beschrieben, einer von 14 Übertherapierten von 15 Männern: "Dies ergibt für beide Endpunkte eine Number needed to Treat (NNT) von etwa 15 Patienten, die operiert werden müssen um einen vor einem Tod (am Prostatakrebs) zu bewahren." Mehr dazu hier: http://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachrichte..._15_Jahren.htm


 
 Es gibt aber durchaus auch besorgte Väter, die wegen ihrer Söhne dem Screening sehr aufgeschlossen gegenüber stehen:http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...5491#post55491

Wenn ich z.B. vor knapp 10 Jahren nicht durch den meinen Darm untersuchenden Klinikprofessor auf eine leicht verhärtete Prostata aufmerksam gemacht worden wäre und er mir nicht dringend geraten hätte, seinen urologischen Kollegen zwecks Abklärung aufzusuchen, hätte ich möglicherweise bis heute nie etwas von einem bestehenden PCa erfahren oder ich wäre mittlerweile längst gestorben. Das ist eben die Crux dabei, niemand weiß, wann es wirklich bedrohlich wird oder ob es ein Haustierkrebs bleibt. Diese ganze Diskussion lässt sich unendlich fortführen. Wem will man das unter die Nase reiben, falls man zufällig kein Betroffener ist und trotzdem die PSA-Kontrolle hat machen lassen, und wer trägt die Verantwortung, wenn das unterlassen wurde und man dann tatsächlich etwas versäumt hat, weil man doch Betroffener ist?
Es kommt keiner umhin, letztlich für sich selbst die Verantwortung zu tragen. Wenn er das aber anderen Menschen überläßt, muß er das auch ohne spätere Vorwürfe hinnehmen, wenn's schief geht. Und wenn sich jemand aus Trägheit oder Bequemlichkeit nicht mit dem Für und Wider auseinandersetzt, darf er sich auch nicht bei denen beschweren, die für ihn die Entscheidung getroffen haben. So einfach sehe ich das Ganze, wobei ich noch die in Schutz nehmen möchte, die ob ihrer verringerten geistigen Aufnahmefähigkeit möglicherweise keinen Einfluß zu nehmen in der Lage sind.

*"Je weniger ein Mensch weiß, desto rascher und sicherer fällt er seine Urteile"
*(Ernst R. Hauschka)

----------


## RalfDm

> wie Dir bekannt, reagiere ich gegen jede Art von Zensur allergisch. Die Juristenkeule hat in diesem Thread gerade noch gefehlt.


Hallo Knut,

mir hat es gerade noch gefehlt, dass mir hier Zensur vorgeworfen wird. Mehr habe ich dazu nicht zu sagen.

Ralf

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Harald,

ich bin für PSA-Screening, allerdings mit den richtigen Schlüssen daraus für beispielsweise veränderte Lebensführung und, wie Dr. Marc Scholz, dagegen, dass die Ergebnisse des Screenings zu massenhaften, angeblichen heilenden Behandlungen von Männern im jungen Alter missbraucht werden. Die Tendenz ist zunehmend.

Hier noch mal der Ausschnitt aus dem Zitat von Dr. Scholz: "_...ob man den PSA-Test durchführen soll oder nicht._ _Vielmehr ist es die Entscheidungsfrage, wie mit den Informationen umgegangen werden soll, die der PSA-Test zur Verfügung stellt.

Zur Zeit ist die Nation im Griff einer 8 Milliarden Dollar Industrie,  die wild entschlossen die Behandlung jede Art von Prostatakrebs  durchsetzen will, sei er lebensbedrohlich oder nicht. Die Lösung des  Problems der Übertherapie sind nicht weniger PSA-Tests. Die Lösung ist,  die Ärzte zu belehren, darauf zu verzichten, nicht auch noch dem letzten  Mann mit einer Prostatakrebsdiagnose eine sofortige radikale  Prostatektomie oder eine Bestrahlung anzudienen._" 

Ich möchte in diesem Zusammenhang auch auf fehlerhafte Statistiken von Huland & Co. hinweisen. Ein Aspekt ist, wenn immer mehr junge Männer operiert werden, verbessert sich die Erfolgsstatistik nicht wegen der damit verbundenen Heilungserfolge, sondern wegen des nach vorne gezogenen und verlängerten Beobachtungszeitraumes. Ein weiterer Aspekt, meiner Meinung nach der wesentliche, ist, dass der überwiegende Teil der "Heilungserfolge" nicht den Therapien zuzurechnen ist, sondern dem Umstand der Übertherapie. Da diese überwiegt, bleibt praktisch keine Heilung übrig. Meiner, nicht neuen Meinung nach -ich stehe damit nicht alleine-, ist bei Prostatakrebs Heilung derzeitig weitgehend nicht möglich. Möglich ist, die Verschiebung des Ablebens durch den Krebs, im Idealfall "über  den Tod hinaus".  Das Ziel frühzeitiger Therapien muss somit darin bestehen, die Krankheit (besser als Alterserscheinung bezeichnet), auch vorsorglich eventuell unter Inkaufnahme von Übertherapie -aber auch mit anderen Maßnahmen, zum Beispiel zur Metastasenvermeidung, in einen altersgerechten Verlauf zu bringen. 

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Ralf,




> Ich möchte Schreibern in diesem Forum, die mit solchen lockeren Schnellschüssen hervortreten, dringend empfehlen, sich in Zukunft etwas zurückzuhalten, zumindest sich etwas mehr Zeit für ihre Antworten zu nehmen.


Wenn Du dies als Forumsmitglied schreibst, habe ich damit kein Problem.
Wenn Du aber mit




> Der Rechtsanwalt und damalige Geschäftsführer des BPS, Kai Mielke, schrieb vor gut 3½ Jahren hier zur Problematik der Beratung von Betroffenen durch Betroffene. Ein wichtiger Satz lautete:
> "Die Beratung von Betroffenen durch Betroffene ist unkritisch, solange man nicht den Eindruck erweckt, man würde mit seinem Rat zum individuellen Heilerfolg des Betroffenen beitragen können."
> Diese Grenze habe ich in diesem Forum in den vergangenen Monaten in mehreren Beiträgen als Antworten auf Anfragen Neudiagnostizierter oder deren Angehörigen überschritten gesehen.


als Administrator  zumindest empfinde ich dies so- auftrittst, dann ist dies der Versuch der Meinungsunterdrückung also Zensur.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Hajoke

Hallo Heribert,



> Es geht ausschließlich um diesen Satz, der nicht zum Thema passt.
>  Zitat von * Hajoke* 
>                  Bemerkenswert ist auch, dass man damals bei der Einführung der Total-OP solche Langzeit-Forderungen nicht gestellt hatte.
> 
> 
> 
>  Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass die Seedsimplantation bei gleichen Voraussetzungen gleich gute/schlechte Ergebnisse bringt den Tumor zu entfernen, wie bei RPE und die Nebenwirkungen überschaubarer sind als bei der RPE.


Warum soll der obige Satz nicht zum Thema passen?
Hier geht es in Wirklichkeit bei der Bewertung der Prostata-Krebstherapien um Machtkämpfe zur Erhaltung des bisherigen Goldstandards , der Total-OP.
Eben weil man in dem von mir zitierten Bericht bei der Bewertung der zur Verfügung stehenden Therapien nicht von gleichen Voraussetzungen und dem Ansatz gleicher Beurteilungsmaßstäbe ausgegangen war, mußte das Ergebnis verworfen werden, denn die LDR-Brachy wurde dort noch nicht einmal gleichwertig zur RPE beurteilt und man schlug deshalb die Durchführung weiterer randomierte Studien vor, die es nach meiner Meinung niemals mehr geben wird.
Diese fast 10-jährige schleppende und bisher erfolglose Bearbeitung eines echten Wirtschaftlichkeitsnachweises für die Seedimplantation hat nicht gerade zur deren weiteren Durchsetzung beigetragen und spiegelt sich auch in unserem Forum wieder.
MfG
Hajoke

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Hajoke - vielleicht Hans-Joachim, 




> Hier geht es in Wirklichkeit bei der Bewertung der Prostata-Krebstherapien um Machtkämpfe zur Erhaltung des bisherigen Goldstandards , der Total-OP.Eben weil man in dem von mir zitierten Bericht bei der Bewertung der zur Verfügung stehenden Therapien nicht von gleichen Voraussetzungen und dem Ansatz gleicher Beurteilungsmaßstäbe ausgegangen war, mußte das Ergebnis verworfen werden, denn die LDR-Brachy wurde dort noch nicht einmal gleichwertig zur RPE beurteilt und man schlug deshalb die Durchführung weiterer randomierte Studien vor, die es nach meiner Meinung niemals mehr geben wird.


Machtkämpfe!! Das hört sich martialisch an, soll aber wohl auch nicht so gemeint sein, wie es klingt. Operieren, Hajoke, ist für den Chirurgen das tägliche Brot. Das konnte man schon im alten Ägypten. Als Vorbild gilt Sinuhe, der Ägypter. Das berühmte Buch habe ich schon als Jüngling mit Begeisterung verschlungen.

Das Einsetzen von Mini-Implantaten in die Prostata durch kurzstrahlende, kleinste Strahlungsquellen (sogenannte Seeds) aus Jod war dagegen erst in der Neuzeit dank raffinierter technischer Finessen möglich geworden. Ist es da verwunderlich, wenn diese großartige Therapie in einem Forum etwas stiefmütterlich bei den Empfehlungen in den Vordergrund gerückt wurde?

Unser allseits geschätzter Ludwig:http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/member.php?20-LudwigS hat in unzähligen Beiträgen immer wieder seine Zufriedenheit in diesem Forum dukomentiert. Und Du, Hajoke, bist doch hier auch immer vehement zu Wort gekommen, wenn es um die von Dir auserwählte Therapie ging. Dafür, dass Du Dich bemerkbar gemacht hast und die von Dir getroffene Entscheidung als für Dich richtig bezeichnet und auch anderen Betroffenen empfohlen hast, hat Dich noch niemals ein Forumsbenutzer kritisiert. Dieses bemerkenswerte Forum ist doch Anlaufstelle für alles, was direkt oder indirekt mit Prostatkrebs zu tun hat. Wir sollten alles dafür tun, dass uns diese Plattform auch zukünftig zum Erfahrungsaustausch erhalten bleibt und uns nicht dieser Möglichkeit durch übertriebene Forderungen oder Formulierungen selbst berauben. 

*"Wenige sind es wert, dass man ihnen widerspricht"
*(Ernst Jünger)

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Knut:-

Wenn es um die Meinungsfreiheit geht, würde ich Dir vorbehaltlos beipflichten. Unvergessen auch Dein Beistand vor Jahren in der Angelegenheit "Beleidigung eines SHG-Leiters", wo es um meine Meinungsfreiheit ging. 
Leider ist die Internet-Welt aber nicht so, wie Du und ich sie gerne hätten. Alle unsere Lebensbereiche sind mittlerweile mit §§ durchsetzt, einige mit Sanktionen belegt, sofern man dagegen verstößt. Und es werden immer mehr, man denke nur an die vielen Möglichkeiten, gegen das Antidiskriminierungsgesetz zu verstoßen.
Und im Internet tummeln sich nicht nur Betrüger sondern eine besondere Spezie von Juristen, die Abmahn-Anwälte. Dass diese Leute die Krebsforen noch nicht entdeckt haben, liegt nur daran, dass in anderen Bereichen, z.B. im Wettbewerbs- und Antidiskriminierungsrecht z.Zt. noch leichter Kohle zu machen ist. 
Dass auch die Krebsforen unter Beobachtung stehen, musste ich nach einigen meiner "kritischen" Beiträge im Krebs-Kompass-Forum erfahren, dessen Betreiber meinetwegen mit folgenden Worten ermahnt wurde: "Nur am Rande erwähne ich, dass Sie insbesondere im Unterforum Prostatakrebs laufend Beiträge veröffentlichen, die gegen die Regeln des HON-Code verstoßen (z.B. Beiträge vom Schreiber 'Cleopatra1', mit denen dieser permanent versucht, Neuerkrankte durch Propagation dubioser alternativer Therapien von den schulmedizinischen Behandlungen abzuhalten." Dabei hatte ich nichts anderes getan als unter Bezug auf Steven B.Strum und andere schulmedizinisch orientierte Autoren auf sonstige therapeutische Möglichkeiten hinzuweisen. Im Ergebnis bin ich dann ohne Begründung in diesem Forum gesperrt worden, und zwar gleich lebenslang. 
Meinungsfreiheit? Eine Fußangel! Ein Tor, wer darauf vertraut.

Wenn die Abmahn-Haie das BPS-Forum entdecken, dann können einige von uns sich warm anziehen. Bei denen, die diese Anwälte dann im Visier haben, werden sie sich alle Beiträge herausdrucken. Mit einiger Phantasie beschaffen sie sich auch die Identitäten. Dann schicken sie Dir eine Abmahnung, auch wenn die Beiträge nur grenzwertig sind oder vor Gericht kaum Aussicht auf Erfolg bestehen würde. Dann kann der Betroffene, gleich was er macht, erst mal einen Tausender zurücklegen, entweder um die Abmahnung anzuerkennen und die "Gebühr" zu bezahlen oder für den eigenen Anwalt und die Gerichtskosten, wenn er Einspruch einlegt.

So ist das, lieber Knut. Den Beitrag von Ralf sehe ich deshalb nicht als Versuch einer Zensur sondern als eine berechtigte Warnung an alle, die hier konkrete, auf den Einzelfall bezogene Therapieempfehlungen geben.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Harald_1933

Es war unschwer festzustellen, in welchem Beitrag das häßliche und mit Erinnerungen an ein totalitäres System verbundene Wort Zensur erstmals hier völlig unangebracht auftauchte. Es ist möglich, dass der von Ralf verlinkte Beitrag des geschätzten Kai Mielke unbemerkt blieb, weil die blaue Markierung des Links übersehen wurde. Das Nachstehende ist jedoch eine klare Empfehlung, um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, wenn es im Zweifelsfall erforderlich sein sollte:

"Im Rahmen eines BPS-Kommunikationsseminars haben die Teilnehmer und ich diesbezüglich übrigens mal einen Textbaustein erarbeitet, den man so, in ähnlicher Form oder jedenfalls sinngemäß zu Beginn eines telefonischen Beratungsgesprächs einflechten sollte:" 
Sie wissen, ich bin kein Arzt, sondern ein Betroffener wie Sie. Was Sie von mir erwarten können, sind daher keine konkreten Behandlungsempfehlungen oder eine Art ärztliche Zweitmeinung, sondern lediglich Informationen und Einschätzungen, die ich aus eigener Erfahrung oder aufgrund des Austausches mit anderen Betroffenen gewonnen habe. Das, was wir hier besprechen, ersetzt also keine ärztliche Beratung, sondern kann diese nur ergänzen und Ihnen bestenfalls wertvolle Anregungen oder Hinweise geben. Dabei kann und wird es wahrscheinlich passieren, dass das, was Sie von mir hören, neu für Sie ist oder im Widerspruch zu etwas steht, was Sie bereits von anderer Seite gehört haben. Das ist jedoch völlig normal und kann Ihnen grundsätzlich auch passieren, wenn Sie unterschiedliche Ärzte konsultieren. Die Mühe, sich in Zweifelsfragen selber schlau zu machen und sich eine eigene Meinung zu bilden, wird Ihnen letztlich also niemand ersparen können. Ich kann Ihnen lediglich anbieten, Ihnen hierbei mit Rat und Tat zur Seite zu stehen.

Viele Grüße,

Kai Mielke

*"Ein jeder hat seine Art, unglücklich zu sein, und man sollte ihn nicht dabei stören"
*(Aristoteles)

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Reinhard,
ich danke Dir für Deinen Beitrag, da Du mir einen Blickwinkel geöffnet hast, den ich bisher nicht so kritisch gesehen habe. Bei Zensur reagiere ich einfach allergisch, wobei Deine Erfahrungen zeigen, dass die geschilderten Unannehmlichkeiten ganz real sind.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Herr Schmidt,
in früheren Diskussionen habe ich schon öfters darauf hingewiesen, dass die guten Statistiken der Ektomie in der Vergangenheit mit nicht nervenschonender Technik erzielt wurden und nicht sicher ist, dass die heutigen Techniken den gleichen Erfolg bringen. Sie haben dazu keine Stellungnahme gegeben. Nun äußern Sie sich zum ersten Mal kritisch im Forum zu diesem Thema




> Es gibt reichlich R1-Resektionen oder knappe R0-Resektionen, vor allem bei den neuen minimal invasiven Verfahren, z.B. DaVinci


Basiert Ihre Aussage auf gesicherte Daten aus Studien oder bezieht sich die Aussage auf Ihre eigenen Beobachtungen?
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Schorschel

*Nur ein Beispiel von vielen:

*carterb schreibt heute:




> Meinem Profil könnt Ihr entnehmen, dass ich mich per roboterassestierter Methode in Homburg bei Prof. Stöckle operieren lassen habe. Die OP ergab folgendes (weniger erfreuliches) Ergebnis:
> 
> PE mit Roboter: 07.07.2011: PSA 5,2; pT3B, pN1 (1/5), L1, Pn1, R1 rechts basal, GS (4+5=9) (tertiäres pattern), GIIIa
> 
> Leider kam die OP etwas zu spät. Ein LK befallen und auch ein Schnittrand.


------------------------------

Als er sich am 19.06. ratsuchend an das Forum wandte, kamen innerhalb weniger Stunden u.a. die folgenden apodiktischen Aussagen von drei Mitstreitern:




> Meiner Meinung nach birgt die OP die größte Chance auf Heilung.





> Nach meiner Einschätzung wird eine RPE unausweichbar sein.





> Mit 63 Jahren ist man eigentlich für Experimente durch Bestrahlung und Hormone zu jung.


Ob all die "Ratgeber" wirklich die Kompetenz hatten, sich bei der schon ziemlich schwierigen Ausgangssituation (4+3, nicht 3+4; 60% Befall; beide Lappen betroffen usw.) so dezidiert aus dem Fenster zu hängen - dies zu beurteilen überlasse ich jedem Leser. Aber exakt an so etwas (und das sind einmal nicht die deutlichsten Fälle von Suggestiv-Druck in Richtung OP!) dachte ich, als ich diesen Thread eröffnete. 

Der Verweis darauf, dass man sich auf die eigenen Erfahrungen bezieht (und selbst dieser Hinweis fehlt oft), erklärt so manches, aber entschuldigt nicht alles, finde ich. Die Formulierungen jedenfalls sind alles andere als behutsam - eher Handlungsanweisungen als Aufklärung.

Vielleicht war die OP ja sogar das Richtige? Vielleicht gab es sinnvolle Alternativen? Darüber maße ich mir mangels Kompetenz kein Urteil an. Ich weiß, dass Dieter selbst schon in Richtung OP gedacht hatte. Das wäre für mich aber erst recht ein Grund gewesen, ihn in *alle* Richtungen aufzuklären, um seine Entscheidungsbasis zu erweitern. Hormontherapie und Bestrahlung als "Experimente" zu bezeichnen und damit vom Tisch zu wischen, finde ich schon mutig, um es vorsichtig auszudrücken.

Wie auch immer: Ich meine, all die Hobby-Diagnostiker und -Therapeuten hier im Forum sollten sich deutlich mehr zurückhalten. Wer - statt reiner Aufklärung und Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe - so dezidierte Ratschläge gibt, übernimmt damit m.E. eine ziemlich schwere Verantwortung. Ich meine das eher im Sinne einer moralischen Verantwortung; den hier im Thread schon angesprochenen juristischen Aspekt lasse ich mal außen vor. 

Schorschel


P.S.: Bitte entschuldige, lieber Dieter ("carterb"), dass ich Deinen Fall hier als exemplarisches Demonstrationsobjekt für mein Anliegen benutze! Dir wünsche ich von ganzem Herzen das Allerbeste für Deinen weiteren Reha- und Gesundungsprozess!!

----------


## hans.z

Hallo @all!

Ich bin noch neu hier im Forum und möchte mich eigentlich aus dieser Diskussion heraushalten.

Aber vielleicht sind einige Anmerkungen gestattet.
Zu Beginn der 80er wurde die RPE nur an wenigen Zentren angeboten, weil noch keine ausreichenden Erfahrungen vorlagen. Ich erinnere mich, dass damals Zoedler in Düsseldorf eine gute Empfehlung war, insbes. hinsichtlich Vermeidung von Inkontinenz und Impotenz.

Im Laufe der Jahre (Jahrzehnte) haben viele klinisch tätige Urologen Erfahrungen gesammelt, so dass man heute sagen kann, es gibt einige gute und sehr gute Zentren für die RPE.

Leider trauen sich heute sehr viele Urologen die RPE zu, ohne über die entsprechend ausreichenden Erfahrungen zu verfügen. Die RPE wird heute in vielen kommunalen Einrichtungen angeboten, obwohl die OP-Zahlen das nicht immer rechtfertigen. Mitunter wird operiert, wenn die Indikation nicht ganz eindeutig ist.

Für den ratsuchenden Betroffenen ist es nicht leicht, in dieser Situation eine Entscheidung zu treffen. Deshalb ist es eigentlich opportun, die vorhandenen Therapieoptionen ohne Wertung aufzuzeigen und Info-Angebote zu geben. Die Therapieentscheidung muß letztendlich jeder Betroffene für sich selbst treffen.

Was bisher im urologischen Onkologiebetrieb versäumt wurde, soll nun mit einer breit angelegten Vergleichsstudie offensichtlich nachgeholt werden.




> *Prostatakrebs: Einzigartige nationale Versorgungsstudie soll Therapieoptionen vergleichen*
> Bettina-Cathrin Wahlers
> 
> Pressestelle der DGU
> 
> Deutsche Gesellschaft für Urologie e.V.
> *26.07.2011 09:59*
> 
> *Prostatakrebs: Mehr als jeder 10. Mann dürfte im Laufe seines Lebens mit dieser Diagnose konfrontiert werden. Jährlich sind es über 60 000 Betroffene. Der Großteil von ihnen hat ein lokal begrenztes Prostatakarzinom und muss sich für eine von vier geeigneten Behandlungsmethoden entscheiden. Mithilfe einer bundesweiten Studie soll nun erstmals nach den Maßstäben der evidenzbasierten Medizin verglichen werden, ob eine dieser in Betracht kommenden Alternativen den anderen in irgendeiner Weise überlegen oder unterlegen wäre.*
> ()



http://www.idw-online.de/pages/de/news434457

Die ersten Ergebnisse müssen leider abgewartet werden, bevor eindeutige Empfehlungen abgegeben werden können. Bis dahin muß jeder sich so gut es eben geht, Informationen über Kliniken und Therapeuten beschaffen und mit möglichst guter fachlicher Beratung seine Entscheidung treffen.

Viele Grüße an das Forum
hans.z

----------


## hans.z

Ergänzend mein Profil:

http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=psa_value

----------


## skipper

Hallo Schorschel,
in der Ausgangsfrage *Thema: Auch hier eine schlechte Nachricht, Ratschläge erbeten.*sind viele Beiträge die auf die eingetretene Problematik bereits hinweisen: Understaging , Empfehlung zur weiteren Diagnostik ,eventuell nötige weitere Behandlungen .....
(Daniel Schmidt, Siegfried51 u.a.)
Der "Selbstbestimmte Patient" fängt schon bei der Bewertung der Informationen , bzw. deren Quellen an!
Gruß Skipper

----------


## gerhard29

> Ich meine, all die Hobby-Diagnostiker und -Therapeuten hier im Forum sollten sich deutlich mehr zurückhalten.


*Vielen Dank für Deinen Beitrag Schorschel. Du sprichst mir aus ganzem Herzen*. 

Es ist schon teilweise eine Farce, wie hier aus ein paar Angaben wie PSA und Gleason-Score "Empfehlungen" zur RPE gegeben werden bzw. Betroffene regelrecht zur RPE gedrängt werden. Aber wohl nur von denen, wo die RPE zu 100% geklappt hat.  Eigentlich schlimm genug, wenn man weiß, dass ca. 80% der Ärzte die Patienten zur RPE überrumpeln.

Eine Frage zur Sache habe ich auch: Wo sind die vielen Mitbetroffenen, bei denen die Sache nicht so geklappt hat? Es gibt doch mehr als genug Betroffene, die mit Impotenz und Inkontinenz die Lebensqualität verloren haben und heute anders entscheiden würden, wenn sie nur könnten.  Wie auch ich.... Aber es ist wohl so, dass der Großteil darüber nicht sprechen möchte...

Ja manchmal hat man schon den Eindruck, dass in diesem Forum "die aktuelle Sprechstunde" stattfindet und die Spezialisten ohne Nachfragen und Kennen des Sachverhalts sogar Ferndiagnosen und Therapien erstellen können

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Eine Frage zur Sache habe ich auch: Wo sind die vielen Mitbetroffenen, bei denen die Sache nicht so geklappt hat? Es gibt doch mehr als genug Betroffene, die mit Impotenz und Inkontinenz die Lebensqualität verloren haben und heute anders entscheiden würden, wenn sie nur könnten. Wie auch ich.... *Aber es ist wohl so, dass der Großteil darüber nicht sprechen möchte...
> *


Das, lieber Gerhard, ist auch meine (schon mehrfach geäußerte) Vermutung...

Alles Gute und viele Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Schorschel

> ...in der Ausgangsfrage *Thema: Auch hier eine schlechte Nachricht, Ratschläge erbeten.*sind viele Beiträge die auf die eingetretene Problematik bereits hinweisen...


Ja, Skipper, das stimmt. Aber ich mache ja auch keine Schuldzuweisung nach dem Motto "Eure einseitigen Aussagen sind daran schuld, dass Dieter jetzt mit einer R1-Resektion da sitzt." Er war, wie von mir erwähnt, ja gedanklich bereits in Richtung OP unterwegs, aber eben deshalb wäre es angebracht und sinnvoll gewesen, ihm Alternativ-Optionen mit ihren Vor- und Nachteilen aufzuzeigen, um seine Entscheidungsbasis zu verbreitern. Er hätte sich dann vermutlich trotzdem operieren lassen, aber das Forum hätte seine Aufklärungs-Aufgabe, so wie ich sie sehe, verantwortungsbewusst wahrgenommen.

Viel schlimmer als dieses Beispiel ist es m.E., wenn sehr verunsicherte Neu-Diagnostizierte sich - oft in ziemlicher Panik wegen ihrer frischen Diagnose - hier melden und um Hilfe bitten. Die sind meistens von ihrem Urologen schon auf das "OP-Pferd" gesetzt worden und bräuchten dann dringendst Aufklärung über Alternativ-Optionen und sollten ermutigt werden, erst einmal in Ruhe Diagnostik zu betreiben, um zu selbstbestimmten Patienten zu werden. (Die allermeisten melden sich ja leider gar nicht hier, sondern folgen gleich brav der OP-Empfehlung ihres Urologen.)

Aber was passiert dann statt dessen? Auch sie werden sehr oft mit den OP-Befürworter-Aussagen bombardiert (siehe oben bei Dieter). Wenn dann jemand - statt sich umfassend und in Ruhe zu informieren - erleichtert in die OP stolpert, weil er ja so tolle Empfehlungen hier bekommen hat, dann ist das schon eine (leichtfertige und m.E. unverantwortliche) Verantwortungsübernahme durch die oft undifferenzierten Ratgeber, meine ich. Manchmal klingt das fast schon wie eine Drücker-Kolonne der OP-Zunft - sorry für die drastische Formulierung...

Daher nochmals meine Bitte: Sorgt für Aufklärung, ermutigt zu umfassender Diagnostik und helft den Neuen, informierte und selbstbestimmte Patienten zu werden. Das ist nach meiner Überzeugung die Aufgabe des Forums, und nichts Anderes.

Schorschel

----------


## premme

Hallo

ich bin immer noch der Meinung, Überzeugung, das es sich bei diesem Forum nicht um ein Ärzteblatt, sondern um ein Forum von Betroffenen handelt.
Ein Neubetroffener stellt also eine Frage ins Forum und bittet um Antworten.
Für mich ist es aber auch selbstverständlich, das er sich, auch in diesem Forum, einliest, sich also allgemein schlau macht.
Diesen Eindruck habe ich oft nicht.
Nun bekommt er Antworten.
Soll nun jedes mal dabei stehen, ohne Gewähr, oder : alles eigene Erfahrung?
Davon muß doch der Ratsuchende ausgehen.
Wie heißt es so schön, jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied.
Es wäre doch das Letzte, sollte eine Behandlung nicht den gewünschten Erfolg bringen, Mitglieder dafür verantwortlich zu machen.
Einige Beiträge tendieren ja schon in diese Richtung.
Deshalb, -- nachher ist man immer schlauer--.
Gruß
Reinhard
PS: möchte nochmals auf den Spruch, in meiner Signatur, hinweisen.

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Nun bekommt er Antworten...
> 
> Ja, aber welche?
> 
> Die Antworten sollten sein: 
> "Lieber Mitstreiter: Du hast die und die Alternativen. Jede von denen hat Vor- und Nachteile, und zwar die folgenden... 
> Und das Wichtigste: Bevor Du Dich für eine Alternative entscheidest, musst Du unbedingt alles über Deinen persönlichen PK wissen. Deshalb mache weitere Diagnostik, am besten die und die...
> Und vor allem: Nimm' Dir ein paar Wochen Zeit und lass' Dich zu nichts drängen, bevor Du Dich über alles informiert hast.
> Sobald Du mehr Informationen hast, melde Dich wieder.
> ...


Siehe oben, und ergänzend die Frage: Was ist eigentlich der "Entschluss", den Du in der Überschrift ankündigst??

Schorschel

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Hans,

danke, dass Du auf die geplante Studie, die auch auf der Homepage des BPS aufgeführt ist, hingewiesen hast. Zu dieser großen Studie der Urologen, die ich gut finde, schreibt Prof. Dr. Dr. Miller, Klinikleiter der Urologie der Charité, in der Ärztezeitung-online vom 26.07.2011 als Kommentar:

[27.07.2011, 08:27:09]

*Dr. Dr. Winfried Miller                      * 



*Was soll das bringen?*

         Mit diesem Ansatz wird ja gerade so getan, als ob grundsätzlich alle  vier Verfahren für den Patienten mit lokalisierten Prostatakarzinom   geeignet wären. 

Was für den Patienten A richtig sein kann, muss nicht für Patient B  die richtige Lösung sein. Randomisierung bzw. Teilrandomisierung bringt  hier keine Aussagen, die eine individuellere Therapieempfehlung zulassen  würde.  

Um für den einzelnen Prostatakarzinom-Patienten mit lokalisiertem  Befund die individuell optimale Lössung zu finden benötigt der Therapeut  seit jeher EBM (= Erfahrungs-based Medizin). Von Studien, die die  Individualität des Patienten nicht berücksichtigen (er wird ja zumindest  teilrandomisiert einem Verfahren zugeteilt) profitiert nicht der  Patient, sondern allenfalls die statistische Auswertbarkeit der  Ergebnisse.



http://www.aerztezeitung.de/medizin/...spx?sid=664461

Womit wir u.a. wieder bei dem Hinweis von Schorschel wären, sich doch im Forum bei Kommentaren nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster zu lehnen. 

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## WenerR.

Hallo Mitbetroffene,

ich verfolge mit großem Interesse diesen thread - er spricht Probleme an, die auch mich betreffen:

"Therapiempfehlungen": Auch mir wurden schon klare "Anweisungen" gegeben, wie ich mich zu verhalten hätte. Ich glaube, dass ich  souverän genug bin, Ratschläge zu bewerten und zu nutzen, jedoch Anweisungen zu ignorieren. Ob dies jedoch für alle Ratsuchenden gilt? Ich kann mich dem dringenden Rat, sich mit eindeutigen, widerspruchslosen Therapieempfehlungen zurückzuhalten nur anschließen. Zumindest sollten alle Ratgebenden sehr auf Ihre Formulierungen achten (ich greife mich auch an die eigene Nase).

"RPE zu überrepräsentiert im Forum": Ich bin auf das Forum erst gestossen, als die RPE schon gelaufen war. Ich bin einer der "Betroffenen" (Impotentz, Inkontinenz) - und trotzdem glaube ich, dass die RPE die richtige Entscheidung war. Warum? Nach dem Befund der Biopsie wäre bei mir AS evt. eine der Alternativen gewesen. Nach dem histologischen Befund der Prostata eindeutig nicht mehr. Es gilt der Spruch " wenn man von Rathaus kommt, ist man schlauer". Vielleicht hätte ich mir mit anderen Mehoden (Brachy, Bestrahlung) meine schlimmen Op-Folgen erspart. Für mich sind jedoch die PSA-Werte (jeweils < 0,01) seit der Op wichtiger.
Wie schon oft gesagt: Für welche Therapie man sich entscheidet, muß jeder (optimalerweise nach gründlicher Information, auch durch das Forum) ganz alleine für sich entscheiden - und nach der Entscheidung zu grüblen, ob die Entscheidung die richtige war ist müßig.

"Lebenqualität": Natürlich ist meine Lebensqualität eingeschränkt - insbesonder auch die die Lebensqualität meiner Frau. Jammern hilft nicht - wir machen das beste daraus. Ich bin z. B. auch mit starker Inkontinenz mit meinen Freunden in den Bergen unterwegs gewesen. Die -zig Vorlagen wurden auf alle Rucksäcke verteilt. Mit meinen Enkeln rumtoben kann ich noch - und das ist doch entscheidend. Ich habe im letzten Jahr zwei sehr gute Bekannte begleitet, die wegen falscher(?)oder ungenügender(?) Behandlung ihres Pca dieses Glück nicht mehr haben.

Besonderen Dank an "Schorschel", dass er diesen thread zu diesem wichtigen Thema eröffnet hat.

Gruß
Werner

----------


## premme

Hallo Schorchel,
mit dem "Entschluss", wollte ich erwähnen, das jeder selbst, nach erfolgter eigener Information, und eingeholter Ratschläge, hier im Forum, 
selbst entscheiden muß, welche Behandlung für Ihn die richtige sein könnte.
Gruß
Reinhard

----------


## Huskie

Hallo WernerR

"Der Mann hat seine Achillesferse nicht am Fuß, sondern im Schritt" (Barbara G.Walker)
so endete der Beitrag "Das Wunder der Heilung" von Harald_1933 vom 01.08.2011. - Ich füge hinzu: ... und auch im Kopf!

Ich wünsche Dir von Herzen alles Glück der Welt. 

Nur vier Fragen hätte ich noch:

1) Was macht Dich so sicher, daß Deine guten Bekannten aus dem letzten Jahr, wegen falscher oder ungenügender Behandlung ihrer PCa´s kein Glück mehr haben?

2) Könnte es nicht sein, daß der Mangel, den Du sicherlich aufrichtig bedauerst, erst durch die Behandlung entstanden ist?

3) Was macht Dich so sicher, daß Deine guten Bekannten kein Glück mehr haben?

4) Hast Du vielleicht den Aphorismus aus dem Beitrag zu "Fragen (Scherz)" von Harald_1933 vom 02.08.2011 gelesen: "Was hat ein Mensch noch nie erzählt? - Dass er gestorben ist" und beziehst Du daraus Deine
   Urteilskraft?

Keine Bange, das schreibt Dir kein Fundamentalist, sondern ein Zweifler vor dem Herrn.

Liebe Grüße 

Huskie

----------


## WenerR.

Hallo Huskie,

zu Frage 1 + 3: Ich wollte nicht zu direkt formulieren deshalb "... begleitet habe". Ich muß ergänzen "... zum Friedhof".
Bekannter W.: "Man stirbt mit und nicht am Pca." Mit 68 Jahren das Gegenteil bewiesen.
Bekannter D.: "Ich bekomme Spritzen, es geht mir gut." Mit 80 Jahren von seinen Schmerzen erlöst.

zu Frage 2: Verstehe ich nicht.

Liebe Grüße
Werner

----------


## Günter55

Hallo, Ihr Alle!

Da ich als Leiter einer SHG auch von Betroffenen um Rat ersucht werde und ich auch schon hier im Forum geraten habe, hat mich dieses Thema ab Eröffnung doch sehr beschäftigt. Zunächst habe ich innerlich Schorschel heftig widersprochen, da in seiner Eröffnung nicht klar herauskam, was er eigentlich bezwecken wollte. Viele, nicht nur ich, haben sein Ansinnen als Zensur interpretiert. Mittlerweile konnte er es klarstellen und konnte mich seinem Ansinnen anschließen.

Die Meinungsfreiheit ist auch in diesem Forum das höchste Gut, das wir wahren und schützen sollten. Doch Freiheit ist auch immer mit Verantwortung verbunden. Und die Verantwortung, die wir alle bei Therapie-Anfragen übernehmen müssen, heißt Zurückhaltung bei der Empfehlung einer einzigen Therapie. dazu im Gegenzug das Aufzeigen verschiedener Möglichkeiten und Wege, um zu einer Therapie-Entscheidung zu kommen.

Wir sind in der Regel keine Ärzte, sondern bestenfalls gut weitergebildete Laien. Dazu erfahren wir über die Diagnosen Neu-Betroffener und auch über ihre Lebensumstände, Komorbilitäten etc. viel zu wenig, um zu einer einzigen Therapie zu raten. Aber wir können Therapie-Optionen aufzeigen, aber immer mit dem Hinweis, dass der Betroffene sich selbst ein Bild aller Möglichkeiten machen muss und auch selbst entscheiden muss. Deshalb muss noch Niemand darauf verzichten, von seinen postiven oder negativen Erfahrungen bei einer bestimmtem Therapie zu berichten, wenn klar hervorgeht, dass dies seine eigene Erfahrung ist.

Vielleicht gelingt es auch Ralf-Dieter Damm an prominenter Stelle einen Hinweis für Ratsuchende unterzubringen, der genau auf den o.g. Zustand hinweist.

Liebe Grüße
Günter

----------


## hans.z

> Hallo Hans,
> 
> danke, dass Du auf die geplante Studie, die auch auf der Homepage des BPS aufgeführt ist, hingewiesen hast. Zu dieser großen Studie der Urologen, die ich gut finde, schreibt Prof. Dr. Dr. Miller, Klinikleiter der Urologie der Charité, in der Ärztezeitung-online vom 26.07.2011 als Kommentar:
> 
> [27.07.2011, 08:27:09]
> 
> *Dr. Dr. Winfried Miller* 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Wolfgang,

ich habe auf die Studie hingewiesen, weil diese hier zum Thema passt. Allerdings ohne Wertung, da mir Studienprotokoll, Finanzierung und Sponsorenliste nicht bekannt sind. Herr Miller kennt das Studiendesign. Deshalb muß man seine Kritik wohl auch ernst nehmen.

Für wichtig halte ich, dass die Arbeit besonders im onkologischen Bereich regelmäßig einer selbstkritischen Überprüfung unterzogen wird.

Ich war seinerzeit kein Fan von Hackethal. Aber er hatte damals eine Diskussion angestoßen, die trotz Kritik an seiner medialen Vorgehensweise letztlich zum Nachdenken und zu Verbesserungen in Diagnostik und Therapie geführt hat.

Viele Grüße nach Berlin
hans.z

----------


## Hajoke

> Hallo Hajoke - vielleicht Hans-Joachim,





> Machtkämpfe!! Das hört sich martialisch an, soll aber wohl auch nicht so gemeint sein, wie es klingt. Operieren, Hajoke, ist für den Chirurgen das tägliche Brot. Das konnte man schon im alten Ägypten. Als Vorbild gilt Sinuhe, der Ägypter. Das berühmte Buch habe ich schon als Jüngling mit Begeisterung verschlungen.
> 
> Das Einsetzen von Mini-Implantaten in die Prostata durch kurzstrahlende, kleinste Strahlungsquellen (sogenannte Seeds) aus Jod war dagegen erst in der Neuzeit dank raffinierter technischer Finessen möglich geworden. Ist es da verwunderlich, wenn diese großartige Therapie in einem Forum etwas stiefmütterlich bei den Empfehlungen in den Vordergrund gerückt wurde?
> 
> Unser allseits geschätzter Ludwig:http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/member.php?20-LudwigS hat in unzähligen Beiträgen immer wieder seine Zufriedenheit in diesem Forum dukomentiert. Und Du, Hajoke, bist doch hier auch immer vehement zu Wort gekommen, wenn es um die von Dir auserwählte Therapie ging. Dafür, dass Du Dich bemerkbar gemacht hast und die von Dir getroffene Entscheidung als für Dich richtig bezeichnet und auch anderen Betroffenen empfohlen hast, hat Dich noch niemals ein Forumsbenutzer kritisiert. Dieses bemerkenswerte Forum ist doch Anlaufstelle für alles, was direkt oder indirekt mit Prostatkrebs zu tun hat. Wir sollten alles dafür tun, dass uns diese Plattform auch zukünftig zum Erfahrungsaustausch erhalten bleibt und uns nicht dieser Möglichkeit durch übertriebene Forderungen oder Formulierungen selbst berauben. 
> 
> *"Wenige sind es wert, dass man ihnen widerspricht"
> *(Ernst Jünger)


Hallo Harald,
zunächst ich bin nicht der im Forum registrierte "Hans-Joachim".
Deine Darlegungen kann ich voll unterstreichen, waren aber nicht das Thema, welches ich mit Heribert geführt habe.
Es geht mir vielmehr darum,was hier geschrieben steht:



> *Prostatakrebs: Einzigartige nationale Versorgungsstudie soll Therapieoptionen vergleichen*
> Bettina-Cathrin Wahlers
> 
> Pressestelle der DGU
> 
> Deutsche Gesellschaft für Urologie e.V.
> *26.07.2011 09:59*
> 
> *Prostatakrebs: Mehr als jeder 10. Mann dürfte im Laufe seines Lebens mit dieser Diagnose konfrontiert werden. Jährlich sind es über 60 000 Betroffene. Der Großteil von ihnen hat ein lokal begrenztes Prostatakarzinom und muss sich für eine von vier geeigneten Behandlungsmethoden entscheiden. Mithilfe einer bundesweiten Studie soll nun erstmals nach den Maßstäben der evidenzbasierten Medizin verglichen werden, ob eine dieser in Betracht kommenden Alternativen den anderen in irgendeiner Weise überlegen oder unterlegen wäre.*
> ()


Da wir analog der gescheiterten "Spirit-Studie" mangels Beteiligung in Deutschland wohl nie zu dieser echten Studie kommen werden, kann man nur hoffen, dass sich der Erfolg der Seedimplantation auch ohne offizielle zumindest gleichwertige Anerkennung dieser Therapieform beim lokal begrenzten Prostatakarzinom immer mehr durchsetzen wird und dazu können wir hier in diesen Forum auch wesentlich mit beitragen helfen.
PS.: Speziell im letzten Satz des vorstehenden Zitats verbergen sich die "Machtkämpfe", wo es nur einen Über-oder Unterlegenen geben soll.

----------


## Huskie

Hallo WernerR

Ich habe schon vorher verstanden, daß Du Deine Bekannten zum Friedhof begleitet und dort "zurückgelassen" hast.

Dein heutiger erster Beitrag hatte in dieser Hinsicht keinen Erkenntnismangel.

Dass Dir meine Fragen offensichtlich spanisch vorkommen, kreide ich Dir nicht an. Es kommt im Leben sehr oft vor, dass man nicht gleich alles versteht was in den Kopf drängt und nur dort, oder sollte ich besser sagen mit dem ganzen Leib, erkannt werden kann. Daher reden wir hier auch nicht von irgendeinem Mangel auf Deiner Seite. Das ist nicht ironisch gemeint!

Nicht selten braucht man viel Zeit und Urteilskraft um eine subjektiv richtige Frage zu stellen, um danach mit dem eigenen Bewußtsein eine Entscheidung für sich selbst zu treffen. Dass gilt selbstredend auch für mich.

Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat! 

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, daß andere Forumsteilnehmer sich noch in diesen Thread einbringen werden und dass dann die Fragen an Klarheit gewinnen und Antwortmöglichkeiten aufscheinen. Damit ist überhaupt nicht gesagt, dass dies zu allgemeinen Wahrheiten führen wird. Das Dickicht, oder sollte ich sagen, dass jetzige scheinbare Gedankenlabyrinth, wird sich dann wohl noch lichten.

Meine 2. Frage ist dabei die Frage mit dem geringsten Antwortproblem. Du brauchst Dich nur mal eine Weile auf das von mir bewußt unterstrichene  d u r c h  konzentrieren, dann müßte eigentlich der Groschen bald fallen.

Beste Grüße

Huskie

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Und die Verantwortung, die wir alle bei Therapie-Anfragen übernehmen müssen, heißt Zurückhaltung bei der Empfehlung einer einzigen Therapie. dazu im Gegenzug das Aufzeigen verschiedener Möglichkeiten und Wege, um zu einer Therapie-Entscheidung zu kommen...


Genau so ist es...

Herzlichen Dank auch an alle, die hier offen über ihre postoperativen Probleme und ihre Reue über ihren OP-Entschluss offen gesprochen haben.

Schorschel

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo hans.z Danke, dass Du den Beitrag von Prof. Miller von der Charité herausgesucht hast. Er schreibt genau das, was ich in einem früheren Beitrag kritisiert hatte. Besonders missfällt mir die einhellige Absegnung der Studie durch alle mit der Überprüfung und dem Schutz der Patienten befassten Institutionen und Verbände:

"Und noch etwas anderes irritiert mich sehr. Ihr Einverständnis mit dieser Studie haben bekundet sämtliche vorgeblich der optimalen Versorgung und dem Schutz von uns Patienten verpflichteten Institutionen und Verbände: die Spitzenverbände und Medizinischen Dienste der Krankenkassen, das Institut für Qualität und Wirtschaftlichkeit im Gesundheitswesen, der Patientenvertreter der Bundesregierung, die Deutsche Krebshilfe und die Einrichtungen, die als Anwälte der Patienten wahrgenommen werden. Abgenickt und durchgewunken! " (Reinardo)

Wer schützt uns eigentlich? Wem können wir noch vertrauen? Geht es bei Prostatakrebs zu wie bei unseren Volksvertretern, die alles abnicken und durchwinken, was aus Brüssel kommt.? Immerhin hat ein so illustrer Vertreter der evidenz-basierten Medizin wie Prof. Miller von der Charité sich sein klares Urteil bewahrt. Man kann wirklich nur hoffen, dass diese Studie mangels Beteiligung in einer unteren Schublade verschwindet.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Wolfgang !

Von Dir ein Zitat:



> Ich möchte in diesem Zusammenhang auch auf fehlerhafte Statistiken von Huland & Co. hinweisen. Ein Aspekt ist, wenn immer mehr junge Männer operiert werden, verbessert sich die Erfolgsstatistik nicht wegen der damit verbundenen Heilungserfolge, sondern wegen des nach vorne gezogenen und verlängerten Beobachtungszeitraumes. Ein weiterer Aspekt, meiner Meinung nach der wesentliche, ist, dass der überwiegende Teil der "Heilungserfolge" nicht den Therapien zuzurechnen ist, sondern dem Umstand der Übertherapie. *Da diese überwiegt, bleibt praktisch keine Heilung übrig. Meiner, nicht neuen Meinung nach -ich stehe damit nicht alleine-, ist bei Prostatakrebs Heilung derzeitig weitgehend nicht möglich. Möglich ist, die Verschiebung des Ablebens durch den Krebs, im Idealfall "über den Tod hinaus".* Das Ziel frühzeitiger Therapien muss somit darin bestehen, die Krankheit (besser als Alterserscheinung bezeichnet), auch vorsorglich eventuell unter Inkaufnahme von Übertherapie -aber auch mit anderen Maßnahmen, zum Beispiel zur Metastasenvermeidung, in einen altersgerechten Verlauf zu bringen.


Deinen berechtigten Hinweisen, zur Übertherapie, kann ich nur voll beipflichten. Aber, daß Du eine Heilung unserer gemeinsamen Krankheit, praktisch ausschließt, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
Bei mir wurde im Herbst 2004 eine negative Tastuntersuchung durchgeführt. Schon ein halbes Jahr später war deutlich ein Verhärtung tastbar. Genau in dieser Verhärtung wurde dann auch der PK mir GL 4+3 entdeckt. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wo ich ohne Behandlung, bei dem schnellen Wachstum meines PK, heute stehen würde ?!
Mein PSA Verlauf deutet auch auf eine Heilung hin. Das gleiche gilt doch auch für die operierten Patienten, die nach 5-10 Jahren nichts mehr von Ihrem PK hören.
Die große Frage ist eben, wie kann die Übertherapie, erfolgreich heruntergefahren werden ?

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## BurgerH

> Die große Frage ist eben, wie kann die Übertherapie, erfolgreich heruntergefahren werden ?
> Bernhard A.


Hallo,

an der "Übertherapie" haben nicht nur die Ärzte ihren Anteil schuld, aus meiner Sicht auch zum großen Teil die Patienten selbst.

Ich hatte an der Beratungshotline schon mehrfach Betroffene, die von ihren Daten geeignet waren für "Active Surveillance". Aber kaum einer hat sich dafür entscheiden können, sondern fast alle zur OP nach dem Motto "das Ding muss raus! Ganz selten wird als Ersttherapie die Bestrahlung gewählt.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Bernhard,

man kann Heilung sicher unterschiedlich definieren. Ich verstehe in meinem Beitrag unter Heilung, endgültige Heilung, wie sie in den Statistiken teilweise mit 90 % auftaucht. Das widerspricht Rezidivraten von 30 bis 60 %. Wenn man sein Rezidiv und eventuelle Metastasen ein Leben lang unter Kontrolle halten kann, ist das sicher auch (irgendwie) Heilung. Für mich ist das Überführen in einen altersgerechten Prozess. Zum Schluss kann es dem "Geheilten" egal sein, wie man das nennt. 

Wenn in einer Studie (http://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachrichte..._15_Jahren.htm) 15 Männer behandelt werden müssen, um letztendlich einem zu helfen, sagt meine Logik, dass die meisten der geheilten 90 % nicht hätte behandelt werden müssen. Es bleibt das Dilemma, wer diejenigen sind. 

Zitat aus dem Beitrag des Ärzteblatt:

"_Die SPCG-4 gehört zu den wenigen randomisierten klinischen Studien zur  Therapie des Prostatakarzinoms. Zwischen Oktober 1989 und Februar 1999  waren 695 Männer mit einem Tumor im Stadium T1 oder T2 auf eine  sofortige Operation oder ein watchful waiting randomisiert worden._




_Inzwischen sind 166 von 347 chirurgisch behandelten  Patienten gestorben, davon 55 am Prostatakrebs. Im watchful  waiting-Arm sind 201 von 348 Patienten gestorben, davon 81 am  Prostatakrebs. Anna Bill-Axelson von der Universität Uppsala errechnet  eine absolute Risikominderung um 6,6 Prozentpunkte für die  Gesamtsterblichkeit und um 6,1 Prozentpunkte für die krebsspezifischen  Todesfälle. Dies ergibt für beide Endpunkte eine Number needed to Treat  (NNT) von etwa 15 Patienten, die operiert werden müssen um einen vor  einem Tod (am Prostatakrebs) zu bewahren. "_

Um noch mal auf das ursprüngliche Thema von Schorschel, der im Forum überproportional verbreiteten Repräsentanz der RPE, zu kommen, empfehle ich, den folgenden Artikel, der beim BPS veröffentlicht ist, zu lesen. Dr. Mark Scholz hat sich umfangreich mit den Vor- und Nachteilen der verschiedenen Behandlungsmethoden auseinander gesetzt. Er unterteilt in zwei Gruppen, mit geringerem Risiko und höherem. Für Männer mit geringerem Risiko stellt er die faktische Gleichwertigkeit der Behandlungsoptionen, inkl. Brachy usw., fest. Er macht die Entscheidung der Männer davon abhängig, welche Nebenwirkungen sie bereit sind zu akzeptieren.

http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...220&Itemid=104
bzw. als pdf-Datei http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...nostiziert.pdf

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo zusammen (Anrede für diesen Thread geklaut von Hartmut ),

es brauchte etwas Zeit von der Ausgangsfrage bis zum Knackpunkt.
Nicht das OP-Befürworter-Übergewicht im Forum?, sondern die postwendenden, direkten Therapieempfehlungen für Neulinge, teilweise ohne  hinreichende diagnostische Abklärung, sind das Problem. Sie bevormunden und widersprechen der Forderung nach dem mündigen Patienten. Sie verkürzen die aktive Auseinandersetzung mit der PK-erkrankung - unabhängig von der jeweiligen Therapiepräferenz, *einschließlich* AS und WW.

Gut Ding will Weile haben, gilt auch für den Therapiefindungsprozess, der m.E. ein wichtiger Faktor im Krankheitsverlauf ist.

Ein Gedankenaustausch mit vorwiegend ansehnlicher Streitkultur, der mir zu  neuen Einsichten verhalf. Dank an alle Beitragsschreiber in diesem Thread, nicht nur an Schorschel, der die Diskussion angestoßen hat, sondern auch an die, die gegensätzliche Standpunkte einbrachten und dadurch zur Aussagen-Präzisierung beitrugen. 
Besonderer Dank an die Betroffenen, die von ihren Enttäuschungen berichteten, denn
Eure Erfahrungen haben m. E. einen Wendepunkt in der Diskussion eingeleitet. 

Lieber Kurtka,

für Deinen Bekennermut zolle ich Dir Anerkennung; überhebliche Kommentare mit Ausrufezeichen sind deplaciert. Die Aussage Deines Urologen, der auch der Operateur war, kann ich nicht verstehen. 


Zitat hartmuth:
Es gibt für jede Therapie Erfolgsgeschichten, aber auch dokumentiertes Versagen.

Fundgruben hierfür  sind u.a.  www.myProstatea.eu und www.yananow.net .
Darüber hinaus kann man dort evtl. Zusammenhängen nachspüren, wie Du es in dem  interessantem Beitrag (#5) gemacht hast. Man macht sich so seine Gedanken. erinnert mich an die Entdeckung der Korrelation zwischen PSA-VZ und Gleason Score.


Lieber Ralf, 

Dein Appell 
Ich möchte Schreibern in diesem Forum, die mit solchen lockeren Schnellschüssen hervortreten, dringend empfehlen, sich in Zukunft etwas zurückzuhalten ... 
ist berechtigt, ja notwendig, aber nicht einfach zu beherzigen, denn unser Unterbewusstsein spielt da nicht immer mit. Du wirst *uns* wohl an diese Grundsatzdiskussion, die m.E. eine Art Psychohygiene des Forums war,  gegebenenfalls erinnern, sagt mir meine Lebens- und Forumserfahrung. 

Grüße

GeorgS

----------


## skipper

Hallo GeorgS,
Übertherapie zu vermeiden ist mit Sicherheit ein anzustrebendes Ziel , dem sich jeder gerne anschließt. 
Ich erlaube mir auf 2 Probleme hinzuweisen:
1. Wenn ein PC bei einer Biopsie entdeckt wird- wer weiß genau wie sich dieses in den nächsten Jahren/Jahrzehnten entwickelt? (Ploidie/Gleason/PSA/PSA-VZ... geben Anhaltspunkte , aber keine Sicherheit)
2.Wurde die entscheidende Stelle bei der Biopsie getroffen ?
Das leider auch hier im Forum sehr oft zu beobachtende Phänomen des Understaging verbietet verharmlosende Beiträge.
Völlig recht hast du m.E. mit deiner Forderung nach diagnostischer Abklärung und anschließender Evaluation der Therapieoptionen, hin zum mündigen Patienten.
Mein Ausrufezeichen zu Kurtka war mitnichten überheblicher Natur , sondern gerade ein Hinweis darauf wie wichtig die eigene ,gründliche Auseinandersetzung mit der Thematik ist:
Diagnostik-Informationsbeschaffung- Risikoabwägung ( Zeit nehmen) - Entscheidung
Gruß an Alle
Skipper

----------


## D-F-J.Su

> Was mir, wenn ich unregelmäßig ins Forum schaue, auffällt, ist eine ziemlich forsche Wort- und Meinungsführerschaft der OP-Befürworter. Alle anderen Therapieformen spielen eine Nebenrolle, manche wie z.B. AS fristen ein Mauerblümchen-Dasein.
> 
> Mag sein, dass mein Eindruck mangels ständiger Forums-Präsenz falsch ist, aber ich meine, dass die Meinungsvielfalt früher im Forum deutlich größer war. Aber sei dem, wie es sei...
> 
> Was ich jedenfalls nicht in Ordnung finde, sind die überwiegend völlig kritiklosen Empfehlungen der OP-Freunde an Neulinge hier im Forum. So sehr ich mich freue, dass es eine Anzahl von Operierten hier im im Forum gibt, denen es gut geht, so sicher bin ich, dass sie nicht repräsentativ sind für die Gesamtheit der Operierten.
> 
> Die Prozentzahlen bzgl. Nebenwirkungen, die von den Operateuren selbst veröffentlicht werden, zeigen eindeutig, dass eine Prostatektomie alles andere als risikolos ist. Darauf sollten auch die OP-Fans hinweisen, wenn sie die OP in forscher Diktion quasi als alternativlos darstellen. 
> 
> Es gibt Zigtausende von Operierten mit z.T. heftigsten Nebenwirkungen; diese wenden sich eher selten ans Forum, und wenn, dann häufig nur, um zu fragen was sie hinsichtlich ihrer Potenzprobleme oder ihrer Inkontinenz tun können.
> ...


Was mich hier im Forum stört, sind die oft forschen Beurteilungen von Laien - Onko-/ Urologen.Anstatt von eigenen Erfahrungen zu berichten, versteigt man sich dazu, Ergebnisse von PSA -Werten oder Biopsien zu kommentieren.Das, wie auch Ratschläge einer geeigneten Therapie , sollte man erfahrenen Spezialisten überlassen.
Grüße vom
Dieter

----------

